# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Αγ. Παρασκευή Links

## NetTraptor

Βρίσκομαι στην Αγ. Παρασκευή απέναντι από την είσοδο της αττικής οδού…

Σε λίγο καιρό θα έχω αρκετό εξοπλισμό εδώ για ότι θέλετε. Θα τα πάρω μάλλον από Demo. Αν αυτή η προσπάθεια αποτύχει τότε θα βάλω το χέρι βαθιά στην τσέπη γιατί το έχω άχτι εδώ και καιρό…
Είναι κανείς εδώ κοντά για Link.. Έχω καλή ορατότητα προς αρκετές μεριές…. Κυρίως προς τη μεριά της ΕΡΤ

----------


## trendy

Σε ποια απ'όλες τις εισόδους; Δημόκριτο ή Γαλλικό;

----------


## NetTraptor

Δημόκριτο

----------


## Ygk

Καλημέρα, 

Ειναι ο machine22 (Δημήτρης), επιστρέφει 10-12/8, σε μερικά μέτρα απόσταση απο σένα, ακριβώς δίπλα στον Πρ. Ηλία με πάρα πολύ καλή θέα προς την είσοδο/Εξοδο της Αττικής στον Δημόκριτο. Εξαρτάται βέβαια από το που ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι & εσύ.


Γιάννης

----------


## NetTraptor

Πρέπει να δούμε που… από εκείνη έχω την μεριά μια πολυκατοικία μπροστά… Αν είναι τόσο κοντά όμως με μια Omni ίσως να τον πιάσω….ή να δω αν βλεπόμαστε με 2-3 μέτρα ιστό από το δομα της ταράτσας. Εγώ είμαι Αμαριλλιδος και Νεαπόλεως…

Ίσως να έχω στην διάθεση μου μια Omni 3com 8dbi, μια Yagi 18dbi και μια Grid 8… τώρα για access point να πω την αλήθεια θα βάλω 2 ένα για εσωτερικούς χώρους και μάλλον ένα Linksys WAG στην ταράτσα… Το καλό είναι ότι ήδη έχουμε δικτυάκι στην πολυκατοικία και ήμαστε όλοι γνωστοί.

Αν το προχωρήσουμε ελπίζω να μπορέσουμε να στήσουμε ένα καλό κόμβο…

----------


## NetTraptor

Για τα Προϊόντα Alvarion Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα…
http://www.alvarion.com
Είναι για άλλη φάση όμως….
Έχω ήδη ένα wireless στο ψυχικό αλλά εταιρίας… Μπορούμε και εκεί να κάνουμε κάτι αν τους πείσω

----------


## xaotikos

Προσοχή: Την omni καθώς και τις μικρές μη κατευθυντικές ή λίγο-κατευθυντικές κεραίες (panel με μεγάλο άνοιγμα,μικρές grid και yagi) τις αποφεύγουμε όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι σε κόμβους client...

----------


## NetTraptor

Προς το παρόν λέω να κάνω καμιά δοκιμή... μετά δεν βλέπω να μένω σε client… hehehehe
O #11: kostas ακούει.. πρέπει να απέχουμε MAX 1Km αλλά πρέπει να τον έχω από την καλή μου πλευρά… Μια directional yagi και θα κάνουμε παιχνίδι μου φαίνετε… έβαλα το στίγμα μου στον χάρτη του nodedb είναι #3252… έχετε αντιμετωπίσει και εσείς το πρόβλημα αυτό… Ο χάρτης δεν είναι και πολύ σοι μου φαίνετε και δεν ξέρω αν κατάφερα να τοποθετηθώ με ακρίβεια…

----------


## xaotikos

Σωστός  ::  Απλά πρέπει να αναφέρεται τι δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε για να μην δημιουργούμε προβλήματα.

Υ.Γ Και bb links να κάνεις (εκτός από AP) πάλι τα αποφεύγουμε τα παραπάνω. Γενικά είναι υπο διωγμό  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Sorry Παίδες από τα βάθη για το Message Storming… Άντε να οργανωθούμε εμείς οι Santa … άσε που άμα βρεθούμε δεν αποκλείεται να γνωριζόμαστε. Είμαι τόσα χρόνια στην Αγ. Παρασκευή που ίσως να παίζαμε και μαζί σαν παιδιά…
Άντε ας αναβαθμίσουμε λίγο την περιοχή μας…. Για να βλέπω χέρια…. !!!!

----------


## kostas

Κάνε ότι σου είπε ο Ygk. Μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί του και με pm.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ποιοι είναι τα best bets που έχω ρε παιδιά??? Από την εμπειρία σας για δώστε μου τα φώτα σας ώστε να έρθω σε επικοινωνία… Στον Machine22 έστειλα ένα pm…

----------


## kostas

Μίλα με τον Ygk. Είναι αυτός που ξέρει το status στην περιοχή αυτή την εποχή.

----------


## NetTraptor

Για να κάνω ένα scan από την ταράτσα τι config προτείνετε …. Έχω ένα PDA Siemens LOOX με το WiFiFofum.. Λέτε να κάνει δουλειά η να σηκώσω κανένα Laptop με το netstumbler … το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχω τρόπο να συνδέσω καμιά κεραία…

----------


## koki

Γνώμη μου ότι χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία (με όποια συσκευή και να έχεις) δε θα κάνεις σοβαρό scan. Έτσι άντε να πιάσεις τον απέναντι αν είσαι τυχερός.

----------


## Ygk

NetTraptor καλησπέρα, 

O machine22 όντας σε διακοπές δεν θα σου απαντήσει μάλλον. Εάν δεν είσαι σε θέση να περιμένεις μέχρι την επιστροφή του κάνεις scan (εάν δεν έχεις τον τρόπο γι' αυτό εδώ είμαστε) στά δεξιά σου & κάτω (περίπου) από τούς δύο φωτεινούς πυλώνες στην είσοδο/εξοδο της περ. Υμητού (εάν τους βλέπεις) στο κολλέγιο. Εκεί υπάρχει η omni του Νικου (nvak). 

Τα πράγματα στην περιοχή είναι εν μέρει ρευστά. Δν νομίζω, με γνόμωνα αυτό, ότι θα μπορούσε κάποιος να σου δώσει συμβουλές για προμήθεια εξοπλισμού (εάν δεν τον έχεις ήδη). Υπάρχει βέβαια ο "μπούσουλας" τον οποίο προσπαθούμε να τηρούμε όλοι μας. Μάλλον θα σου είναι γνώριμος.

Ελπίζουμε ότι θα μπορέσουμε με το πέρας των διακοπών να μαζευτούμε & να δούμε πως διαμορφώνεται το τοπίο, μιάς & έχει εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον & απο άλλους στην περιοχή

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, φαντάζομαι συμφωνούμε όλοι εδω μέσα, εξαντλείς τα περιθώρια Link με τον κοντινότερό σου, πριν πάς στον αμέσως έπόμενο σε απόσταση.



Γιάννης

----------


## NetTraptor

Ένα πρόχειρο scan με το PDA μου…. Nikolas??? Who is this?? Επίσης ποιος είναι ο Dem? Με αυτόν έχω καλές πιθανότητες για πολύ ισχυρό σήμα….
O gemerm είναι κάποιος εδώ κοντά ίσως και δίπλα στην πολυκατοικία μου. Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση.. 
Ο dim πρέπει να είναι κάπου στην Πελοποννήσου αλλά δεν βλέπω πρόθεμα awmn.
O nikolas κάπου στην πάνω πλατεία??? Είναι λίγο μακριά αλλά με κεραία θα έχω πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.
Καμιά καλή καρτούλα για laptop με είσοδο external κεραίας?? Έτσι για να κάνουμε κανένα σωστό scan…

None	Infrastructure	gemerm	00:0D:88:ED:36 :: F	-81	6	31/7/2004 12:39:49 ??	31/7/2004 12:41:41 ??	0	0
None	Infrastructure	dem	00:0D:88:91:60:ED	-88	7	31/7/2004 12:39:49 ??	31/7/2004 12:41:38 ??	0	0
None	Infrastructure	awmn-nikolas	00:40:96:55:A3:73	-91	5	31/7/2004 12:40:27 ??	31/7/2004 12:40:28 ??	0	0

Thanks για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά…. Εγώ οπότε θέλετε είμαι μέσα.. και σε εμένα να στήσουμε κάτι και σε κάποιον άλλο να βοηθήσω…

----------


## nvak

O Nicolas είναι στα Βριλήσια ψηλά. ( οι άλλοι είναι άσχετοι)
Αναγκαστικά θα περιμένεις τον machine22.
Μέχρι τότε πόσταρε μια δυό φωτογραφίες με τη θέα της τατάτσας σου.

----------


## hatg

Μου φαινεται ψιλοκουφο να βλεπεις τον nikolas απο το δημοκριτο με PDA! Εγω με μια Υaggi 16 dbi απο Δ. Πλακεντιας (εισοδο στην Υμμιτου) απο 25 μετρα υψος τον βλεπω με πολυ χαμηλο σημα... Το ssid του ειναι awmn-nikolas η απλα nikolas? Aν οντος τον βλεπεις να ξερεις οτι τα παιδια στα βριλισια σκοπευουν να ριξουν τον κομβο κατω για λιγο καιρο. Δοκιμασε (πρωτου πας τοσο μακρια) και αφου παρεις μια καλη καιρεα να δεις την omni του Νικου (nvak) στο Γαλλικο. Καλη τυχη!!!

----------


## lambrosk

O nikolas έχει μια πολύ καλή και ακριβή sector που κάνει πολύ καλά την δουλειά της πλευρικής αποκοπής και αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει γυρίσει και κοιτάει προς Αγ.Παρασκευή νομίζω απο αέρα...

----------


## ON AIR

βλέπει κανεις το AP jankos από Αγία Παρασκευη ?

----------


## kostas

o Atzo συνδέεται εκεί.

----------


## ON AIR

εσι το βλέπεις ?

----------


## ON AIR

εαν βλέπει κανεις janko και μπορεί να κάνει LINK προς Σπάτα, τοtε θα κάνω και εγώ LINK με janko (LINK onair+jankos=20dbi δοκιμασμένο) 

NODE: 2615 ONAIR

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχω και δυο κόμβους στο ψυχικό που είναι πολύ κοντά στον atzo οπότε με ενδιαφέρει τα μαλα να δω τον atzo μέσο jankos…

Κανένα καλό config για scans??? Δεν έχω και πολύ καιρό που ασχολούμαι με το wifi σοβαρά μέχρι που ήταν η μόνη λύση για να στήσω κάποια links.. 

Θα πάρω την camera και θα στείλω μερικές photo…

Το ξέρω ότι είναι πάρα πολύ κουφό που είδα τον Νικόλα από εκεί πάνω και καταρρίπτει όλα τα records νομίζω αλλά είναι αλήθεια και εγώ κουφάθηκα τώρα που το διάβαζα…. Βέβαια το σήμα δεν ήταν άξιο να μου κρατήσει ένα link.

Το PDA είναι ένα Siemens LOOX και πολλές φορές με εκλύσει με την ευαισθησία του… ξετρυπώνει τα πάντα… Που να σας δείξω και τα scan της μεσογείων … ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι είχα πετύχει…

----------


## Ygk

Εαν δεν είσαι σε θέση να δείς τον machine22, δεν μπορείς να ελπίζεις στον Janko. Ο Jankos βρίσκεται στη Μεσογείων ενα στενό πάνω από τον Βασιλόπουλο (Νομισματοκοπείο...). Καλή θέα εχεις προς Μεσογείων μεριά ΕΡΤ (???)

NetTraptor κοίταξε το πρόγραμμά σου & κανονίζουμε αυτή την εβδομάδα scan οποιαδήποτε μέρα μετά τις 6:00 (εκτός Τετάρτης).


Γιάννης

----------


## NetTraptor

Προς ΕΡΤ βλέπω αλλά από την πίσω δεξιά μεριά όπως κοιτάς το κτίριο από μπροστά στην μεσογείων… (Νομίζω  ::  )

Αυτή είναι και η τελευταία εβδομάδα που θα είμαι εδώ …. Μετά από δυο εβδομάδες θα είμαι πάλι πίσω… οπότε αυτή την εβδομάδα για το scan θα είμαι ΟΚ θα σου σφυρίξω κλέφτικα για την ημέρα από αύριο…

----------


## ON AIR

τι σήμα σου φέρνει η ΔΕΗ και ο ΟΤΕ ?
μπορεί να εχει πρόβλημα η περιοχή από αυτό ?

----------


## hatg

Εχω και εγω ενα PPC το HP iPaq 4150 που εχει embedded καρτα WiFi. Αλλα φυσικα το να δω τον nikolas ktlp απο δω ειναι επιστημονικη φαντασια!  ::  To siemens δε το ειχα υποψην μου αλλα απο οτι λες πρεπει να γ***ει και δ**ει!! Καλα tools gia scanning στο PPC (Windows Mobile 2003) ειναι τα:

1 MiniStumbler
2 WiFi Graph
3 Pocket WinnC

----------


## lambrosk

> Έχω και δυο κόμβους στο ψυχικό που είναι πολύ κοντά στον atzo οπότε με ενδιαφέρει τα μαλα να δω τον atzo μέσο jankos…


ίσως μπορέσω να βοηθήσω και εγώ με κάτι ανακατατάξεις που έχω πληροφορηθεί ότι προγραμματίζονται...
Σφυρίξτε κλέφτικα όταν πάτε για σκαν...

----------


## racer

O κόμβος του nikola δεν πρόκειτε να δεχτεί clients απο Αγία εκτός εάν είναι απόλυτη ανάγκη.

Btw το πρόβλημα του αυτό το καιρό είναι οτι δεν δουλεέυει σωστά το linux box του  ::

----------


## ON AIR

Τι θα γίνει θα κάνετε καμιά δουλειά ?  ::  να λέτε τίποτα γιά κανένα λινκ προς Σπάτα.  ::

----------


## racer

Εμάς το λές? Εμείς ολόκληρο κόμβο με 2 BB links ήχαμε στήσει και τους περιμέναμε...ακόμα περιμένουμε ...  ::

----------


## nvak

Χθές βράδυ σε ένα scan απο ένα if έπιαvα την ομνι του hatg

Για να βγεί λινκ με Σπάτα χρειάζεται ένας κόμβος στην Ανθούσα.
Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει εμφανισθεί κανείς απο κεί. 
( Δρόμος από τον κάμπο ούτε σε 5 χρόνια )

----------


## Ygk

Ειπαμε με τον hatg να μην έχει σε λειτουργία την OMNI, εάν δεν υπάρχει σκοπιμότητα. Η OMNI τοποθετήθηκε κατόπιν επιθυμίας του Γιώργου για να μην υπάρχει το ανεβοκατέβασμα του ιστου στην περίπτωση ύπαρξης πελατειακής σχέσης στον μελλοντικό του κόμβο.
Γιώργο, εάν θυμάμαι λάθος με διορθώνεις.

Δεν υπάρχει αυτη την στιγμή ενδιαφερον για scan στην περιοχή του, εκτός εάν μου διαφεύγει κάτι



Γιάννης

----------


## hatg

Johny σωστα τα λες! Αλλα σε εχω παρει 10 τηλεφωνα και δε σε βρισκω! Την Κυριακη με πηρε ο JChr απο Γερακα που παρεπιπτοντος συνδεετε και αυτος στον κομβο του stardust στα Βριλισια (που οπως καταλαβαινεις δε λεει να φευγουν 3 λινκς απο Αγια στα Βριλισια) και καναμε ενα μικρο scan. Την εχω αφισει μονο για test λογους.. Σκεφτομαστε να κανουμε backbone με τον JChr χρισιμοποιοντας τη Stella μου αλλα φυσικα πρεπει πρωτα να το συζητησουμε ολοι μαζι... Αμα δεις στο nodedb h αποσταση μας ειναι γυρω στα 500μ και πρεπει να εχουμε οπτικη επαφη:

https://www.nodedb.net/europe/gr/athens ... 199&zoom=2

----------


## Ygk

Γιώργο να κανονίσουμε να συναντηθούμε την .... Πέμπτη(??) γύρω στις 9:00 (??)στην Αγία Παρασκευή (??).


Οσοι νομίζουν ότι έχουν σχέση με την συνάντηση αυτή ας παρακολουθούν το thread για να συντονιστούμε.


Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

Μήν το βλέπετε περίεργο οι της Αγίας Παρασκευής να συνδέονται με Βριλήσια ( stardust και nikola αν τους άφηνε). Το ίδιο γίνεται και από κεί. Οι πελάτες με σταθερή σύνδεση μαζί μου είναι στα Βριλήσια. 
Όσο και να φαίνεται περίεργο η απέναντι πλαγιά έχει καλύτερη ορατότητα απο αυτή στην οποία βρισκόμαστε.  ::  
Εμείς απο Αγ. Παρασκευή βλέπουμε πολύ καλά Τουρκοβούνια και Βριλήσια, παρά κάποιον που βρίσκεται ψηλότερα στον Υμηττό, μιας και όλο και κάτι θα βρεθεί εμπόδιο.

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι για να καλυφθεί η Αγ. Παρασκευή χρειάζεται ένα η δύο AP περίπου στην θέση της πλατείας Κένεντη και ίσως και κάποιο αρκετά ψηλά πχ machine22

----------


## lambrosk

Και εναλλακτικές διόδους προς τα κάτω βλέπε προς Χολαργό, Παπάγου...

----------


## NetTraptor

Παιδιά διόρθωσα το στίγμα μου… από ότι φαίνεται είμαι σε απόσταση αναπνοής από τον machine22… 
Την πέμπτη θα προχωρήσουμε σε ένα scan για να δούμε τι παίζει από το ταρατσικο μου και από τέλος Αυγούστου (μετά από διακοπές και αφού ανασκουμπωθούμε) ελπίζω να έχουμε κάτι καλό στημένο εδώ (Λέω τώρα!!).

----------


## hatg

Ειμαι μεσα για την συναντηση παρε να μου πεις details

----------


## racer

> Χθές βράδυ σε ένα scan απο ένα if έπιαvα την ομνι του hatg
> 
> Για να βγεί λινκ με Σπάτα χρειάζεται ένας κόμβος στην Ανθούσα.
> Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει εμφανισθεί κανείς απο κεί. 
> ( Δρόμος από τον κάμπο ούτε σε 5 χρόνια )


Γιατί? Και απο Βριλήσσια βλέπουμε Σπάτα!

----------


## vet

απο σεπτεβρη και εγω, ελ.βενιζελου και νεαπολεως. περιμενω ανυπομονα!

----------


## machine22

Επέστρεψα από τις διακοπές ορεξάτος. Σε συνεννόηση με τον ygk θα κάνω πειράματα με μια omni να δούμε τι επιλογές έχουμε και βλέπουμε. Έχω έναν εξάμετρο ιστό στην ταράτσα μου. Μένει να τον στήσω. Αν κάποιος έχει τρυπάνι φορητό ……….. είμαι ελεύθερος μόνο τα πρωινά. Η σκέψη μου είναι να βάλω μια omni σε ένα d-link 900 που έχω και να το λειτουργώ ως AP και με ένα linksys να φύγω προς τα έξω. Στην περιοχή υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και από τον jimtsatsos αλλά και από έναν που μένει στο γήπεδο. Δεν σκέφτομαι προς το παρόν να βάλω PC στην ταράτσα για αυτό κάποιος αν ξέρει να μου πει αν με το WRT54G θα μπορέσω να κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Αυτό όμως που προέχει είναι να στήσω τον ιστό.(δεν μπορώ όμως μόνος μου και όλοι μου οι φίλοι δουλεύουν τα πρωινά) .

----------


## machine22

Έστησα δοκιμαστικά μια omni στο d-link 900 σε εξάμετρο ιστό και δουλεύει ως AP. Μένω ψηλά στον Αγ. Παρασκευή κοντά στον Δημόκριτο. Οποίος θέλει ας κάνει ένα scan να δούμε τι συνδέσεις μπορώ να κάνω ώστε να αναπτυχθεί η περιοχή
Δημήτρης

----------


## papashark

χμ....

Tι nodeID έχεις ?

Τι ssid έχεις βάλει ?

Tι κεραία, πόσο και τι καλώδιο ?

Το http://www.awmn.gr/quickstart το έχεις διαβάσει καλά ή έκανες quick reading ?  ::   ::  


Δεν έχεις ξεκινήσει σωστά πάντως.

----------


## racer

Ποιό κανάλι είναι η όμνι?

----------


## machine22

nodeID 3108
ssid awmn-machine22
κεραία 9DBi me 35 μοιρες ανοιγμα
κανάλι 6

----------


## Ygk

Ελα βρε papashark, μην τον κακοπαίρνεις  ::  μια χαρά ξεκίνησε. Οι αποφάσεις παίρνονται σε συνεργασία μεταξύ μας (Αγία Παρασκευή) και είναι & πρόθυμος & δραστήριος & όλα καλά με τον Δημήτρη (machine22).

Πρόκειται να πέσουν & δύο τρεις client πάνω του άμεσα σε σημείο που η Α. Παρασκευή ήταν "τρύπια"  ::  

Φιλικά

Γιάννης

----------


## wiresounds

> Ελα βρε papashark, μην τον κακοπαίρνεις  μια χαρά ξεκίνησε. Οι αποφάσεις παίρνονται σε συνεργασία μεταξύ μας (Αγία Παρασκευή) και είναι & πρόθυμος & δραστήριος & όλα καλά με τον Δημήτρη (machine22).
> 
> Πρόκειται να πέσουν & δύο τρεις client πάνω του άμεσα σε σημείο που η Α. Παρασκευή ήταν "τρύπια"  
> 
> Φιλικά
> 
> Γιάννης


Γιαννη, πως το βλέπεις;
Θα μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε και τον Δημήτρη (Kabala1) μέσω του άλλου Δημήτρη (machine22) ;

----------


## nvak

Γιάννη άλλαξε το ssid σε awmn-3108-machine22
για να φαίνεται το nodeid. 
άλλαξε κανάλι γιατι στο 6 έχω τον bliz
( καλό είναι το 2 )
Πές μου πότε θα είσαι έτοιμος να σου δώσω subnet και να συνδεθούμε.

Ο kavala1 πρέπει να κανει ένα scan να δει αν βλέπει.
Όσοι απο Αγ. Παρασκευή βλέπουν το καμπαναριό του Προφήτη Ηλία ( κοντά στη είσοδο του Δημόκριτου) βλέπουν και τον machine22.

----------


## Ygk

Οπως είπε & ο nvak εάν δεν κάνουμε scan δεν ξέρουμε. Εύχομαι να είναι εφικτό Γιάννη. Στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια πάντως.

Εάν δεν γίνει με τον machine22 θα αναγκαστώ να ενεργοποιήσω την Omni η οποία εδώ & δύο μέρες ψήλωσε άλλα δύο-τρία...... χμμμμ τέσσερα?  ::  μέτρα.

Ενα τηλέφωνο Γιάννο & θα τα μοντάρουμε όλα  ::  

Φιλικά

Γιάννης

----------


## machine22

Η σύνδεση με τον nvak έγινε. 
Το AP θα το έχω κλειστό μέχρι αύριο ή μεθαύριο βράδυ

----------


## NetTraptor

Παιδιά ενώ είμαι Κέρκυρα σας παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον… παρά τα λεγόμενα μου ότι θα γυρίσω στις 16, μάλλον θα κάτσω εδώ μέχρι την Τετάρτη… Με το που θα γυρίσω θα αρχίσουμε τα πειράματα… ευελπιστώ με την βοήθεια του machine22 και του ygk να καταφέρουμε να καλύψουμε και την άλλη μεριά της Αγ. Παρασκευης όπως συζητούσαμε με τον ygk. Πάντως εγώ το βλέπω πολύ θετικό το ότι μαζευτήκαμε αρκετοί. 
Machine22 θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου αμέσως μετά την άφιξη μου…

----------


## papashark

> Ελα βρε papashark, μην τον κακοπαίρνεις  μια χαρά ξεκίνησε. Οι αποφάσεις παίρνονται σε συνεργασία μεταξύ μας (Αγία Παρασκευή)


Μικρή δάγκα ήταν  ::  

Απλά όταν βλέπω καλημέρα έστησα ΑΡ με πιάνει ένα κάτι της......

Θα πρέπει ο φίλος μας ο machine22 πάντως να είναι προσεχτικός και να γράφει πάντα όλα τα αναγκαία στοιχεία, όπως και να βάλει τον αριθμό της Nodedb στο ssid του  ::

----------


## machine22

Έλυσα κάποια προβληματάκια και το έβαλα σε λειτουργία.

----------


## racer

Ώρεα, βγάλτο τώρα γιατι πρότον σε πιάνω με -80 απο βριλήσσια (4.4km) και δεύτερον επιδή παίζει σε 802.11g.

Η τέλος πάντον φρόντησε να επισπεύσεις τις δοκιμές γιατι εχείς μπλοκάρει πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του φάσματος με το συγκεκριμένο interface.

----------


## Ygk

::   ::   ::   ::  

Rev. B σε g mode?

O machine22 δεν έχει άλλη συσκευή να ενεργοποιήσει & αυτή που βάλαμε επάνω στον ιστο. Δεν είναι σε θέση να την κατεβάσει λόγω της μέσης του. 

Τώρα όσο το -80 σε συνάρτηση με το g........ μάλλον για κάποιο λάθος πρόκειται. 
Φίλε racer με την ίδια λογική να κατέβουν και τα AP's των παιδιών απο τα βριλλήσια που τα πιάνει ο NetTraptor με το PDA του γιατί θορυβούν και χαλάνε τα κανάλια σε άλλες περιοχές  ::  .

Τεσπα. Ολα θα γενουν στην ώρα τους και σε συνεργασία μεταξύ μας.



Φιλικά 

Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

O machine22 είναι σε πολύ καλό σημείο ψηλά μπροστά στον Δημόκριτο.
AP αυτή την στιγμή στην Αγ. Παρασκευή μετά την αποχώρηση του Jankos είναι μόνον του machine22 του Airspace και το δικό μου.
Τα δύο τελευταία δεν έχουν και μεγάλη επιτυχία ( μάλλον λόγω θέσης ) 
Καλό θα ήταν να κατέβουν ώστε να μειωθεί και ο θόρυβος  ::

----------


## racer

Θέλετε να κάνω associate για να με πιστέψετε δηλαδή? Είπα τον πιάνω με -80 και το netstumbler λεεί 22Mbps. Κατανοώ οτι είναι για δοκιμές, απλά παρακλώ συντομεύετε με τις δοκιμές.

By the way, μήπος να checkaroyme αν έχουμε πιθανότητες λινκ? Το παιδι θέλει να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά η να γίνει client?

Τέλος, οι συγκρίσεις μιας τσιταρισμένης omni που δουλεύει σε g και έχει σηκωθεί για δοκιμές δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα AP τών stardust/nikolas που είναι στα 20dbm και έχουνε τόσους clients...[/img]

----------


## papashark

@machine22

Mε πόσα db εκπέμπεις ? Και για να σε βοηθήσω λίγο ακόμα, ποιό firmware έχεις στο 900+ ?


Πόσο μακριά σου είναι αυτοί που θέλεις να συνδεθείς ?

Πιστεύω ότι έαν είναι όλοι κοντά σου (κάτω από 1.5χλμ) μπορείς να παίξεις και με 1+9db (1 στο 900, 9 στην όμνι) ώστε να μην θορυβείς εκτός Αγ. Παρασκευής.

Τώρα που τα ΑΡ είναι πιο πολλά και πιο πυκνά, δεν χρειάζετε να εκπέμπουμε με 20db, αλλά αντιθέτως επιβάλετε να κατεβάζουμε ισχύ για να μην ενοχλούμε τους γύρω μας.



Τέλος να πω ότι οι εποχές που στήναμε ένα ΑΡ με όμνι και το αφήναμε 15 μέρες για να δούμε ποιός μας ποιάνει, έχουν περάσει ανεπιστρεπτεί, ανοίγουμε την nodedb και βλέπουμε που κάνουμε λινκ, βάζουμε κατευθηντική και κάνουμε δοκιμές, δεν γεμίζουμε θόρυβο την περιοχή για δοκιμές......

----------


## nvak

Τα AP στην Αγ. Παρασκευή δεν είναι πολλά ούτε πυκνά.
Αρκετοί client είναι εκτός και αρκετοί στο ψάξιμο.
Από δώ τα AP που βλέπουμε είναι των Βρηλισίων και μάλιστα με πολύ καλό σήμα μιας και είναι φάτσα απέναντι.  ::  
Ο Δημήτρης (Machine22) καλό θα ήταν να δουλέψει σαν AP μόνιμα (αντί του jankos ) και να φροντίσει για λινκ νότιο ή με τον Δημόκριτο.

Με τα Βρηλίσια υπάρχουν δύο λινκ αυτή την στιγμή
nvak - netsailor και airspace - stardust.
Γνώμη μου είναι, ότι τα λινκ καλό θα ήταν να κατευθύνονταν σε κόμβους με καλή θέα όπως ο nikolas και ο ablaz3r, για πιό σταθερή σύνδεση και για να είναι πιό δεμένη η περιοχή.

Το AP μου αυτή την στιγμή έχει μόνο πελάτη τον salex ( ψηλά στα Βρηλίσια ) Αν ενδιαφέρει ευχαρίστως το γύρίζω σε κατευθυντικό. 
Περιμένουμε προτάσεις.  ::

----------


## socrates

Εγώ προτείνω μια συνάντηση αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου που θα έχουμε γυρίσει όλοι (ή σχεδόν όλοι), έτσι ώστε να κάνουμε έναν απολογισμό, να κάνουμε ένα planning για τα links, και να καθορίσουμε το bgp migration της περιοχής.

----------


## racer

Ο Νικόλας έχει δυσκολίες με την πρόσβαση στήν ταράτσα του άρα δεν μπορεί να κάνει λινκ προς τα εκεί. Ο Νίκος (ablaz3r) έχει δυσκολίες με το μπαλκόνι του (γρινιάζει η μαμά) και άν είναι να βάλει κι άλλο λινκ καλόν είναι αυτό να είναι με μεσόγεια μιας και έχει τέλεια επαφή προς τα εκεί.

Ο μόνος κόμβος με διαθέσημο κανάλι και θέα προς τα εσάς είναι ο ocean/racer. Βέβεα νομίζω οτι ψηλο-καλυπτώμεθα προς το παρόν με το υπάρχον λινκ (netsailor-nvak) και είναι και πιό σωστό τοπολογικά.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση συμφονώ να γίνει συνάντιση και μελέτη επι χάρτου.

Τη θέα του ocean/racer πορείτε να τη δείτε εδώ:
http://racer-home.ocean.awmn/foto/taratsa.jpg (AWMN)
http://home.racer.gr/foto/taratsa.jpg (inet)

Φαίνετε καθαρά ο δημόκριτος και η γούβα που έχουμε ανάμεσα, ίσοσ για αυτό να τον πιάνω τόσο καλά τον machine22.

----------


## socrates

Να σημειώσω ότι αυτές τις μέρες θα οριστικοποιηθεί το link μου με stardust και όταν επιστρέψει ο ablaz3r θα φτιαχτεί και η ενναλακτική socrates-ocean-ablaz3r-stardust. Ο κόμβος μου συνδέει επομένως τα Βριλήσσια, και έχω μια έξοδο προς Χαλάνδρι GAslan-Lamprosk. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στα 4+1 bb links και επομένως είμαι full. Μια καλή σκέψη για δημιουργία δεύτερης εναλλακτικής (με μικρές αποστάσεις) είναι να αξιοποιηθούν οι κόμβοι GAslan και Lamprosk.

----------


## NetTraptor

Παιδιά προτίμησα να μείνω Κέρκυρα μιας και τα πράγματα στην Αθήνα δείχνουν νέκρα… από δευτέρα πέδες…

By the way… στους κόμβους εξυπηρέτησης χρειάζεται και UPS έτσι δεν είναι? Έχει κανείς σας UPS? Έχω ένα μικρό προβληματάκι με το ρεύμα και από πού θα πάρω για να στήσω το link.. ή θα πάρω λίγο από το κοινόχρηστο (από τον ενισχυτή της κεραίας TV αναγκαστικά γνωστοποιώντας το παράπτωμα μου) ή θα πάρω από το δώμα (που ανήκει σε ένα κολιτο μου αν συμφωνήσει) ή τέλος (Παναγιά βοήθα) θα κατεβάσω και το ρεύμα μαζί με το δίκτυο από το παλαιό λουκι στο διαμέρισμα μου…

Όσο για το meeting στις αρχές του Σεπτέμβρη θα ήθελα να παραβρεθώ να τα πούμε και να οργανώσουμε κάτι καλό..

----------


## papashark

> Τα AP στην Αγ. Παρασκευή δεν είναι πολλά ούτε πυκνά.
> Αρκετοί client είναι εκτός και αρκετοί στο ψάξιμο.
> Από δώ τα AP που βλέπουμε είναι των Βρηλισίων και μάλιστα με πολύ καλό σήμα μιας και είναι φάτσα απέναντι.  
> Ο Γιάννης Machine22 καλό θα ήταν να δουλέψει σαν AP μόνιμα (αντί του jankos ) και να φροντίσει για λινκ νότιο ή με τον Δημόκριτο.


Δεν είναι πολλά ούτε πυκνά, δηλαδή ?

Μέτρα, χιλιόμετρα, αριθμός, πραγματικοί clients ?


Γιατί εάν μου πεις ότι ενδιαφέρονται 10 που δεν έχουν ουτέ καν πάρει εξοπλισμό, θα σου απαντήσω να μην ανυσηχείς ιδιαίτερα, ο ένας που θα στήσει στο τέλος, κάπου θα βρει να συνδεθεί.....

----------


## nvak

Πάνο αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχει το δικό μου με ένα client τον salex στα Βριλήσια, του Airspace με client τον trendy και τώρα του machine 22.
Οι αποστάσεις μας είναι κοντινές 0,8 - 1 km. Γνώμη μου είναι να παραμείνει μόνο ο machine22 λόγω θέσης.
Προσπάθειες σύνδεσης στο δικό μου έγιναν αρκετές χωρίς επιτυχία. ( ελπίζω να μήν φταίει το cisco 341AP που έχω )
Εξοπλισμό έχουν μερικοί, μερικοί είναι αποκομένοι ( atzo ) και άλλοι δεν αγόρασαν τίποτα γιατί μετά τα scan απογοητεύτηκαν.

----------


## racer

Εάν ο machine22 σκοπεύει να ασχοληθέι σοβαρά (διλαδή τουλάχιστον 3 interfaces) τότε προτείνω σκληρά (strongly recommended) να κάνει το 1 BB λινκ με ocean.

Εάν γίνει αυτο τότε θα υπάρξουνε 2 εναλλακτηκές μεταξι βριλήσσια/αγία που δεδομένων των υσχιρών links των δύο περιοχών με τους γύρο τους θα διμιουργίσουνε ένα πολύ πιο σταθερό βόρειο/ανατολικό AWMN.

Γενικα εδώ και μήνες συζητάμε με τον ocean οτι η καλύτερη μας θέα είναι προς αγία/χολαργό και είναι κρίμα να πηγένει ανεκμετάλευτη. Ευκαιρεία λοίπόν να αξοποιηθεί.

----------


## socrates

Μπα... από θέμα απόστασης καλύτερη περίπτωση (πιο οικολογική και αξιόπιστη) είναι ο GAslan που είναι στα 2,5 km από Ocean που είναι στα 4,5 km. Αρκεί βέβαια να το θέλουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι και να μην υπάρχουν μεταξύ τους εμπόδια.

----------


## nvak

Μιάς και θα φτιαχθεί το socrates-stardust προτείνω :
airspace-machine22, 
lambrosk-machine22, 
atzo-lambrosk και 
ygk-gaslan. 
Είναι όλα πολύ κοντινά και εφικτά.

----------


## socrates

Διόρθωση, από χθες το link socrates - stardust είναι up and running!  ::  

Καλό μου ακούγεται το πλάνο!

----------


## Ygk

Καλημέρα,

Ο gaslan με τον hatg θα μπορούσαν ίσως να απλώσουν & ένα utp έτσι να λιάζετε. Εγώ μαζί του μπορώ να κατεδαφίσω τις πολυκατοικίες που μας χωρίζουν .... σνίφ  ::  

Ο lamprosk με τον atzo θα είχαν κάνει προ πολλού εάν μπορούσαν, και θ ήταν το λογικότερο. Γιατί να έπεφτε δηλ, επάνω στον Janko στον machine22 ή εμένα (εάν μπορούσε) ? Τελικά, νομίζω πώς ο atzo θα κάνει link με τον Airspace. 
Αλλά άς ποστάρει και ο ίδιος τα νέα απο το μέτωπο. Μπορει να είμαι ανακριβής  ::  

Νικο, το λίνκ σου με βριλλήσια παίζει μιά χαρά. Το λίνκ σου με dti & bliz(?) το ίδιο. Σχετικά χαμηλά απο ταχύτητες τα δύο τελευταία λογω απόστασης & μειωμένης ισχύος. Το δικό μου με τον sam μιά χαρα, (εάν εξαιρέσεις την εγκατάλειψη του D-Link εχθές & μέχρι να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε θα είναι off). Ευχομαι κάποια στιγμή να βρεθεί κάποιος ανάμεσα & να μειώσει την απόση του link μας.

@ όλους : Γιατί να υπάρχουν κι' άλλα links τέτοιων αποστάσεων?

Πάσχουμε, όπως καλά είπε κάποια στιγμή ο lamprosk, πρός την άλλη μεριά. Χολαργό, παπάγου κλπ. δηλ προς το κέντρο της Αθήνας...... βλέποντας λίγο "μακρύτερα"

Ανακατεύοντας έτσι την τοπολογία μήπως τελικά δεν βοηθάμε & στην προσπάθεια των παιδιών με το νέο προτόκολλο δρομολόγησης. Μιλάμε γι' αυτη την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή.
Για να ρίξουν & τα "παιδιά" του BGP  ::  μία γραμμή στο thread σχετικά.

Κλείνοντας, είμαι σχεδόν κάθετα αντίθετος με τα link μεγάλων αποστάσεων
Τα υπόλοιπα απο κοντα & κατα προτίμηση όταν θα είμαστε ακόμη περισσότεροι στην Αθήνα μετά τις διακοπές μας.

@ Papashark. Η γνώμη μας σχετικά με τις Omni, θεωρώ ότι αποτυπώνεται με σαφήνεια νωρίτερα σε τούτο το thread σε μία αναφορά που γινεται στον hatg. 


Φιλικά

Γιάννης.

----------


## papashark

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Ο gaslan με τον hatg θα μπορούσαν ίσως να απλώσουν & ένα utp έτσι να λιάζετε. Εγώ μαζί του μπορώ να κατεδαφίσω τις πολυκατοικίες που μας χωρίζουν .... σνίφ  
> 
> ...
> 
> @ όλους : Γιατί να υπάρχουν κι' άλλα links τέτοιων αποστάσεων?
> 
> Πάσχουμε, όπως καλά είπε κάποια στιγμή ο lamprosk, πρός την άλλη μεριά. Χολαργό, παπάγου κλπ. δηλ προς το κέντρο της Αθήνας...... βλέποντας λίγο "μακρύτερα"
> ...


Εκοψα μερικά για να συνεχίσω στα υπόλοιπα.

- Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο Link από το ενσύρματο  ::  

- Απομηνάρια μιας άλλης εποχής, σιγά σιγά εξαφανίζονται, αλλά προϋποθέτουν ότι οι παλιοί απλοί clients έχουν την διάθεση και την θέληση να βάλουν 2ο Interface για να γυρίσουν από απλοί clients σε ΒΒ και να επεκτείνουν το δίκτυο με κοντινά λινκς. Αν και έχουν αρχίσει να εξαφανίζονται γενικός πιστεύω. Έχω και καιρό να μπω DC++.....

- Tα παιδιά με το BGP πρέπει να έχουν ήδη υπόψειν τους την αναρχία που επικτρατεί στα λινκς μας  :: . Άσε που θα φτιάχνουν σήμερα και αύριο όποιανου θα του κάθετε θα αλλάζει το λίνκ του (κακό αυτό βέβαια).....

- Συμφωνώ με το όχι στα μακρινά λινκ, όσο πιο λίγα ΑΡ, τόσο περισσότερα κατευθηντικά ΒΒ λινκ, και κοντίτερα.... (όχι ότι είναι κανόνας, αλλά πολλές φορές ισχύ)

- Δεν το βρήκα, έκανα μιά βόλτα, αλλά με την pstn εδώ δεν αντέχω για πολύ search....


@Machine22

Δεν μου απάντησες ακόμα !  ::

----------


## machine22

@ papashark
Έχω το d-link 900 rev b και «δεν δουλεύω σε» g με firmware 2.5 (είχα βάλει το 2.7 αλλά κάτι δεν δυο άρεσε)

Με την ισχύ πειραματίζομαι για να δω διαφορές στην συμπεριφορά


@ racer είδα την φωτογραφία. Βρίσκομαι ακριβός κάτω από τον αντιδραστήρα. Σίγουρα υπάρχει οπτική επαφή

Μια ερώτηση – απορία … μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι ανοιχτό το AP και χωρίς να μεταφέρω δεδομένα προκαλώ προβλήματα στα άλλα interface?

Σκέφτομαι να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά (εκτός και αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα με την πολυκατοικία) και τα link που θα βάλω θα αποφασιστούν μετά από κάποιο meeting

----------


## racer

> @ racer είδα την φωτογραφία. Βρίσκομαι ακριβός κάτω από τον αντιδραστήρα. Σίγουρα υπάρχει οπτική επαφή


Θα ανέβω ταράτσα σήμερα για άλλη δουλεια. Άμα περισέψει χρόνος θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω associate με εσένα έτσι για την πλάκα  :: 




> Μια ερώτηση – απορία … μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι ανοιχτό το AP και χωρίς να μεταφέρω δεδομένα προκαλώ προβλήματα στα άλλα interface?


Όχι ιδιέτερα, προκαλέις θόρυβο όταν εκπέμπεις τα beacon (κάθε 0.5s συνίθος) αλλα γενικότερα προκαλείς πολύ λιγότερο θόρυβο απ το να είχες ένα client να χρισιμοποιεί full-speed και ακομα λιγότερο απο το να είχες πολούσ clients. Τα ssid episei1, epistei2 και episei3 τα έχετε δεί έτσι? Αυτά είναι omni με πολούσ clients (προφανος) γι'αυτο και κάνουνε τόσο θόρυβο.




> Σκέφτομαι να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά (εκτός και αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα με την πολυκατοικία) και τα link που θα βάλω θα αποφασιστούν μετά από κάποιο meeting


Ώρεα  ::

----------


## papashark

το default beacon είναι ανά 100ms ήτοι ανά 0.1s περίπου (όχι ότι έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία  ::  )

----------


## NetTraptor

Αφού τελειώσανε οι διακοπές, πήρα και την κρυάδα της πρώτης βδομάδας στην δουλειά και ενώ βρισκόμαστε προς το τέλος της δεύτερης, Αμήν έρχεται ο εξοπλισμός….
Μου έρχονται από δευτέρα 3 APs.. το ένα το αφήνουμε έξω καθότι είναι DSL gateway και το wireless μέρος του θα συνδεθεί κατευθείαν με το WC.
Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε… 2 x WRT54G.

Από εβδομάδα αφού προμηθευτούμε και κεραίες αρχίζουμε τις δοκιμές με τον (αν δεν έχει εξεταστική full) Machine22 που αφού έκανα μια βόλτα (κοντινή) από εκεί και μιλήσαμε διαπίστωσα ότι είναι σε απόσταση αναπνοής. Ακούω προτάσεις για κεραίες…

Η Pacific PAWDC24-HD-PF1P 24dBi είναι οκ? Ποιο μικρή? Κάτι άλλο ίσως ποιο οικονομικό? Άλλες ιδέες? 

Συμμόρφωσα και ένα Celeron παλιό το οποίο τώρα τρέχει IPCOP 1.4RC2. ενδιαφέρον Linux Firewall για την περίπτωση καθότι σε αυτό το beta version βάλανε και ένα επιπλέον 4o zone για wireless το BLUE zone. Anyway αυτό το έστησα για καμιά δοκιμή… The point is ότι μπορούμε να το μακελελε για να φτιάξουμε κανένα router αργότερα. 

Με τον Δημόκριτο τι παίζεται?? Ακούστηκαν και κάτι μακρινά σχέδια… Παρεμπιπτόντως είμαι φάτσα κάρτα σε απόσταση λιγότερη από 200 μέτρα.

Για δώστε ιδέες?? Σχόλια? Είναι όλα καλοδεχούμενα…

----------


## kenobi

Γεια χαρα σε ολους. Ειμαι newbie (νεοκλης) Μενω Αγ. Παρασκευη σε διωροφη μονοκατοικια, Σολωμου στην μικρη πλατεια κοντα στην Αγραμπελη. Για ενημερωστε για connection στην περιοχη μας. Εξοπλισμους, ποιοι ειναι κοντα κτλπ. Εχω δηλωσει τον node 3340.

----------


## nvak

Συνενοήσου με τον Ygk για scan. Είναι σχετικά κοντά σου. Δεν φαίνεται στην nodedb γιατί κάποιος έσβησε τον κόμβο του.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Γιατί νιώθω πως είμαι αόρατος???  ::

----------


## nvak

Δεν είσαι αόρατος  ::  

Ότι κεραία και να βάλεις είσαι αρκετά κοντά στον machine22 για να έχεις πρόβλημα. Ένα πανελάκι θα αρκούσε. Δανείσου την στελλα του machine για δοκιμές πριν αγοράσεις.
Έχεις ορατότητα για δεύτερο λινκ? Αν όχι δεν θα σου χρειασθεί το linux, εκτός και αν θέλεις να βοηθήσεις τον machine.
Με τον Δημόκριτο δεν γνωρίζω αν σχεδιάζονταν τίποτε. Μάλλον είναι θέμα του Συλλόγου ή προτάσεων από μέλη μας που δουλεύουν εκεί  ::  

Άν χρειαστείς βοήθεια εδώ είμαστε

Ο Airspace τι γίνεται ? μετά το bgp χάθηκε. Μιάς και είστε κοντά του προγραμματίστε κανένα λινκ μαζί του για να ενωθεί η περιοχή.

----------


## papashark

> Γιατί νιώθω πως είμαι αόρατος???


αόρατε, για δώσε καμιά φώτο του Δημόκριτου από την ταράτσα σου.

Και άμα βάλεις δάχτυλο μπροστά στο φακό, δεν πειράζει, δεν θα το δούμε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

@papashark & All

Ιδού το αμάρτημα μου….

----------


## NetTraptor

Καταραμένο modem….

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ένα πανελάκι θα αρκούσε.


Μου αρέσει η ιδέα για αρχή… πήρα την stella από τον machine για να κάνουμε καμιά δοκιμή τη δευτέρα ή τρίτη …. Πολύ ματσούκι όμως… (Δεν με χαλάει καθόλου όμως) Θανκθ Machine22 είσαι αθτέρι!!!  ::  
Σε σχέση με τα panel και τις yagi που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει…
Το έδεσα πρόχειρα πάνω σε μια βάση από ένα θερμοσίφωνα στο δώμα και κοιτάζει τον Machine μέχρι να στηρίξω τον ιστό…
Πόσα db panel (αν πάμε για εκεί) λες να αρκούν? Από πού? Προς το παρόν μόνο τον lamos έχω υπόψη μου και ένα άλλο στην Μακεδονία νομίζω (μας πέφτει μακριά όμως).. Για φθηνά όμως εεε αλλιώς πάω και χτυπαω τα 3com που έχουμε στην δουλειά και τις yiagi level One (που στην ουσία πρέπει να είναι Pacific) με πάνω από 150€

----------


## nvak

Για πάνελ βάλε αγγελία στό forum αν και νομίζω ότι ο Ygk είχε κάποιο για πούλημα. Στην θέση σου θα έφτιαχνα μια cantena  ::  

Απο τις foto φαίνεται να βλέπεις και μένα. Ένωσε τις δυνάμεις σου με τον machine και στήστε έναν κόμβο στην ταράτσα του με τουλάχιστον 3 λινκ  ::

----------


## Ygk

Λοιπόν δεν κανονίζουμε αύριο κατά το απογευματάκι κανα φραπόγαλο  ::   ::  να τα πούμε λίγο? Είναι λίγο αργά βέβαια για να συνενοηθούμε & να καταφέρουμε να συναντηθούμε αλλά αν δεν προσπαθήσουμε δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ εάν θα μπορούσαμε ή όχι. 

Λοιπόν τι λέτε για αύριο στις 7:00 στο kafe στο πάρκο του Αϊ Γιάννη?

----------


## nvak

OK  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μέσα και εγώ…. Να πάρουμε και ένα τηλέφωνο τον Δημήτρη. Μπας και θέλει να έρθει.
Δημητρακιιιιιιιιι αν έχεις διάβασμα μέσα το κεφάλι…. Αλλιώς πως θα γίνεις μεγάλος και τρανός ηλεκτρονικός σαν τον φίλο σου τον NetTraptor (typical).  ::  
Όχι τίποτε άλλο μπορεί να μας βρούνε και σε κανένα τμήμα κιόλας αν αναλογιστώ την τύχη μας .  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> @papashark & All
> 
> Ιδού το αμάρτημα μου….


Eίσαι πιο βόρεια από ότι θα ήθελα δυστηχώς....

Μπορεί να το ξανασυζητήσουμε άλλη φορά πάντως  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι ακριβώς θα με έβαζες να κάνω ρε δράκουλα…??(ναι λες και δεν θέλω!!!)  ::  
Άντε και παρανομώ κιόλας βγάζοντας φοτο…

----------


## machine22

Μέσα για 7:00 και εγώ

----------


## damianos07

X

----------


## xaotikos

Καλώς ήρθες (super) Δαμιανέ  ::  
Καλό θα ήταν να βγάλεις μια φωτογραφία 360 μοιρών και να την δείξεις μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος γείτονας να βοηθήσει. 

Μέχρι τότε αφού δεν έχεις πολλές γνώσεις:

1)*Απέξω και ανακατωτά* τις σελίδες http://www.awmn.gr/QuickStart και το http://www.awmn.gr/moin/_d3_f5_f7_ed_dd ... 3_e5_e9_f2

2)Μια καλή ματιά στο section "ερωτήσεις" του φόρουμ καθώς και τα απισημανσμένα μυνήματα κάθε κατηγορίας

----------


## trendy

> απισημανσμένα


  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
επισημανσμένα;

----------


## damianos07

X

----------


## NetTraptor

@damianos07
Καλώς ήρθες…. Άντε να μεγαλώνουμε…..

Μην ανησυχείς για την ασχετοσύνη σου… οι περισσότεροι από εμάς δεν θα έλεγα ότι ήμαστε guru στο θέμα αλλά σίγουρα όταν ασχοληθείς ακόμη και στην μια βδομάδα, ακόμη και όταν διαβάσεις το Quick start, ακόμη και μετά από μερικά threads, πίστεψε με θα νιώσεις σοφότερος… Όλοι μας μαθαίνουμε as we go along.

Πρώτες Κινήσεις…. 
Αφού ρίξεις λίγο διάβασμα εδώ μέσα…(και πήξεις)
Ανέβα στην ταράτσα πάρε και ένα καφέ (για το ξεπήξιμο) και στύλε φοτο… να δούμε την θέα σου. (Αν θες βοήθεια για τις φοτο pm)
Εντόπισε τουλάχιστον από την nodedb κανένα κοντινό κόμβο.
Τέλος στύλε pm για να έρθουμε και να κάνουμε κανένα scan και να δούμε τι πιθανότητες έχεις…


Υ.Γ. Δυστυχώς παιδία η παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού μου ΑΝΑΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ για ΚΟΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ για Δευτέρα. Μόλις επικοινώνησα….Έτσι χάνω πάλι και αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο. Τι γκίνια είναι αυτή ορέ!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Για ότι άλλο θελήσετε επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου είμαι μέσα για βοήθεια σε οτιδήποτε, scan, καφέ, ποτά, λεφτά….. γυναίκες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

οοοοπ Με πρόλαβες..

----------


## damianos07

X

----------


## machine22

Ένα scan θα λύσει όλες τις αππορίες..... 
Εμένα πάντως δε νομίζω να με βλέπεις

----------


## damianos07

X

----------


## Ygk

@NetTraptor : Είπαμε ότι μέχρι να έρθουν τα πράγματά σου μπορείς να δουλέψεις με δανεικά  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

@YGK Ωραία ….Πρώτα ο Θεός κα ο Αλλάχ και ο Βούδας και…. Δεν ξέρω και εγώ ποιον άλλο, γιατί με την γκαντεμιά που δέρνει τις τελευταίες μέρες… ας κανονίσουμε να κάνουμε ένα πρόχειρο στήσιματακι το σαββατοκύριακο. 
Οπότε ετοιμαστείτε να ατιμάσετε με τρυπάνια, φτυάρια, καζμάδες, μπουλντόζες, μπαζούκα, ρουκέτες και ότι μας χρειαστεί ρε παιδί μου….. και ας κανουμι ένα λιιιινκ…Βρε παιδί μου…

Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω μια προεργασία και όταν είμαι έτοιμος… Πάντως UTP έχω πάρει… μόνο που θέλω να προσπαθήσω να κάνω την εγκατάσταση όσο ποιο διακριτική γίνεται και εντός και εκτός της κατοικίας μου… Το έχω κάνει νταμάρι έτσι και αλλιώς... ας το συγυρίσουμε λίγο..… 

Thaaanks A looot όμως….

----------


## damianos07

X

----------


## NetTraptor

Εκ πρώτης όψεως? …. Στρυχνίνη…  ::  
Χιάζεσαι ένα Scan επειγόντως…..

----------


## damianos07

X

----------


## NetTraptor

@damianos07 : Στείλε μου ένα pm για να κανονίσω με τον YGK να κάνουμε ένα scan…

----------


## NetTraptor

@damianos07: Πως πήγε το scan???

----------


## damianos07

X

----------


## nvak

Δαμιανέ προσοχή !! να γράφεις ελληνικά γιατί αμόλησαν τον Πάνο  ::

----------


## stavdi

Αγαπητέ φίλε NetTraptor η περιοχή μου είναι *επί της Λεωφόρου Μεσογείων* στο ύψος του καταστήματος *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ*. Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι η επικοινωνία μας είναι μάλλον αδύνατη. Μήπως γνωρίζεις κανένα άλλον ... ενεργοποιημένο γείτονα κοντά στη περιοχή μου;;;
Ρωτάω για να ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο και το χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το WiFing (τώρα αυτό πως μου προέκυψε πάλι...) ή όχι.

----------


## damianos07

X

----------


## nvak

> Αγαπητέ φίλε NetTraptor η περιοχή μου είναι *επί της Λεωφόρου Μεσογείων* στο ύψος του καταστήματος *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ*. Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι η επικοινωνία μας είναι μάλλον αδύνατη. Μήπως γνωρίζεις κανένα άλλον ... ενεργοποιημένο γείτονα κοντά στη περιοχή μου;;;
> Ρωτάω για να ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο και το χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το WiFing (τώρα αυτό πως μου προέκυψε πάλι...) ή όχι.


Αν έμαινες λιγο στην nodedb θα έβλεπες ότι είμαστε στα 500 μέτρα. Άν δεν σε κλείνει κανένας νοτιοδυτικά με βλέπεις.

----------


## NetTraptor

*@stavdi*
Sorry δεν είδα το μήνυμα σου!
Η αυτόματη ειδοποίηση του Forum έχει πάει βόλτα τώρα τα πήρα τα μηνύματα…
Με τον nvak βλέπεσαι???
Θέλεις κανένα scan?
Ότι θέλεις είμαστε εδώ… οι περισσότεροι που έχουν γράψει εδώ σε αυτό το thread είναι Αγ. Παρασκευή. 
Για check το χάρτη και το quickstart!

----------


## Ygk

@stavdi
Υπάρχει & ο Hatg σε μικρη εξίσου απόσταση οπως & ο Nvak.

 ::  Ξεχασα τον Machine22... πολύ πιθανόν να μπορείς ακόμα & μαζί του να κάνεις link αν και είναι πολύ μακρύτερα απο τους άλλους δύο..... κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι επιθυμητό αλλά.......δεν θέλουμε να μείνης & έξω απο το "παιχνίδι". Ε?  ::

----------


## machine22

Ένα scan θα λύσει όλες τις απορίες

----------


## gt_hellas

Εχει πεσει το AP nvak ολη μερα σημερα? Ξερετε αν εχει συμβει κατι στην περιοχη?

----------


## nvak

To AP είναι ΟΝ όλη μέρα,( το βράδυ είχε πέσει ο ρουτερ.)
Από ότι βλέπω έχεις αρκετά Reassociations Authentications δέν ξέρω αν το αναβοσβήνεις ή αν έχεις οριακή λήψη.
Ποιός έχει την mac 00095b91ae99 ? Ας επικοινωνήσει να του δώσω μόνιμη IP.

----------


## gt_hellas

Μεχρι χθες το βραδυ ειχα πολυ καλο signal level χωρις κανενα reassociation. Χθες το βραδυ οντως παρατηρησα αδυναμια routing αλλα απο σημερα το πρωι κανω συνεχεια reassociate χωρις καν να βλεπω δικτυο. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω παρεμβολες απο καποιον αλλο? Μονο αυτο μπορω να σκεφτω (πλην του να τα παιξε το feeder) δεδομενου οτι ειμαι client περιπου μια εβδομαδα περιπου και τωρα πρωτη φορα παρατηρησα το προβλημα.

----------


## nvak

Δεν βλέπω κάποιον άλλο. Άν έχεις πτώση στο σήμμα έλεγξε καλώδια βύσματα και κεραία.

----------


## sotiris

χτες το βραδυ ηταν μια ασχημη νυκτα και εδω, το sotiris-digi-xtreme , ουσιαστικα δεν επαιζε με Ping 800-1200ms , πολλα χαμενα πακετα,και την συνδεση να παιζει αναμεσα στα 2-11 Μbit...σημερα πρωι,χωρις να γινει κατι απο εμας,τα πραγματα εφτιαξαν.

----------


## papashark

από χθες το βράδυ έχουμε πάρα πολύ υγρασία σε όλο το λεκανοπαίδιο με αποτέλεσμα να είχαμε και τα προβλήματα της ΔΕΗ, αλλά και από ότι φαίνετε και στα λινκ μας.

Εδώ στον Πειραιά η υγρασία ακόμα είναι υψηλή, οι δρόμοι σχεδόν μούσκεμα, και η 29" τηλεορασή μου κάηκε σε κάποια από τις στιγμιαίες πτώσης τάσης.....  ::

----------


## socrates

Ένα απο τα ίδια εδώ στα Βριλήσσια! Το UPS έσωσε αρκετές φορές την κατάσταση.  ::

----------


## stavdi

... εντάξει παιδιά το πήρα το μύνημα. Το thread λειτουργεί άψογα και εγώ έχω πέσει με τα μούτρα στην ενημέρωση και το ψάξιμο. Δε ξέρω αν το καταλάβατε αλλά είμαι εντελώς καινούργιος στο WiFi και τον θέλω τον χρόνο μου. Αλήθεια στη περίπτωση που ανέβω στη ταράτσα με τον IBM (ThinkPad T41 - Cetrino 1600 - 802.11g) και το ρίξω στο ψάξιμο θα βγεί άραγε τίποτα; Πάντως χίλια ευχαριστώ για το άμεσο ενδιαφέρον. Επανέρχομαι με νεότερα...

----------


## stavdi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stavdi
> 
> Αγαπητέ φίλε NetTraptor η περιοχή μου είναι *επί της Λεωφόρου Μεσογείων* στο ύψος του καταστήματος *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ*. Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι η επικοινωνία μας είναι μάλλον αδύνατη. Μήπως γνωρίζεις κανένα άλλον ... ενεργοποιημένο γείτονα κοντά στη περιοχή μου;;;
> Ρωτάω για να ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο και το χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το WiFing (τώρα αυτό πως μου προέκυψε πάλι...) ή όχι.
> 
> 
> Αν έμαινες λιγο στην nodedb θα έβλεπες ότι είμαστε στα 500 μέτρα. Άν δεν σε κλείνει κανένας νοτιοδυτικά με βλέπεις.


Εντάξει τελικά σας εντόπισα στο nodedb (nvak-Hatg). Κανονικά θα πρέπει απο τη ταράτσα σας να βλέπετε τη πολυκατοικία του ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ (μένω στο ίδιο κτίριο) και επομένως να έχουμε οπτική επαφή (θεωριτικά). Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση τί περισότερο απο τον φορητό μου χρειάζομαι για να κανω σύνδεση. Οταν ενεργοποιώ την δυνατότητα ανιχνευσης του ThinkPad παιρνω ενα αρκετά ισχυρό σήμα WAN αλλά χωρίς βέβαια τη δυνατότητα σύνδεσης. Πιθανόν όμως να προέρχεται και απο το WAN του ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ (αλήθεια κάτι τέτοιο θα μπορούσε άραγε να επηρρεάσει αρνητικά την σύνδεσή μου με το AWMN :: .

----------


## nvak

Θα χρειαστείς κατευθυντική εξωτερική κεραία

----------


## NetTraptor

Και μια PCMCIA με υποδοχή κεραίας την οποία Δανείζω, νοικιάζω ή και πουλάω !!

----------


## damianos07

X

----------


## fotos

Cheers santa!

Είχα δει αυτό το thread πριν φύγω για εξεταστική, και τώρα που γύρισα έχει πάρει φωτιά! Ενδιαφέρομαι να χωθώ και στο awmn τώρα που έχω λίγο χρόνο. Είμαι Αιγαίου Πελάγους και Γραβιάς (τέρμα απέναντι από το Αμερικάνικο), η θέα είναι (πέρα από υπέροχη), υπεραρκετή και για BB links. Με απλό scan (από iBook, αλλά και μια netgear, χωρίς κεραίες), πιάνω χαλαρά machine22.

Node id: #2160 (georgiad.net)

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα τραβήξω και καμία φωτογραφία.
Από τον machine22: http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=3108

Attached καλύτερο scaling από nodedb.

----------


## trendy

O AirSpace έχει ακόμα πρόβλημα με το bgp; Πριν μια βδομάδα που είχα ανέβει λίγο Αθήνα έβλεπα μόνο airspace και sam. 
Αν δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί λύση προσφέρω το router μου να κάνει το bgp routing. Είναι celeron 400 με 160MB ram. Για το σπίτι μου θα βολευτώ με κάτι λιγότερο. Αν το θέλετε στείλτε μου ένα pm.

----------


## nvak

Ο airspace και ο sam είναι αποκομένοι λόγω BGP και ο atzo είναι αποκομένος μετά την αποχώρηση του Jankos.

----------


## Ygk

@Trendy
Στον sam έχει μεταφερθεί εδώ & καιρό η πρόταση του Nvak ο οποίος προσφέρθηκε να του παραχωρήσει το linksys του για να τρέξει BGP. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει πάρει θέση στην πρόταση του Nvak.
Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του όλα τα iface του είναι down με εξαίρεση αυτό με τον Airspace.

Εάν πάρει το router σου trendy, άσε που δεν νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί ο Airspace είναι να βεί ένα pc για routing, για να τρέξει bgp τότε, μάλλον, θα κλείση & το τελευταίο iface o sam.

@Fotos
Καλώς τον! Πιο κοντά σου μου φαίνεται είναι ο Nvak & ακόμα πιο κοντά *θα* ειναι ο JimTsatsos

----------


## trendy

Οκ δεν ήξερα τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει και προσφέρθηκα να βοηθήσω. Θα μπορούσαμε προσωρινά να παίξουμε με static routes από και προς τους υπόλοιπους κόμβους μέχρι να σηκωθεί bgp, αλλιώς τι θα λέγατε να δοκιμάζαμε ένα AS οι airspace-sam με bgp σε όποιον από τους 2 μπορεί. Από το σπίτι μου έχω καλή θέα, αλλά δυστυχώς στην Αθήνα κάθομαι λίγες μόνο μέρες και σπάνια προλαβαίνω να φτιάξω κάτι.
Τα Χριστούγεννα, αν υπάρχει ακόμα πρόβλημα, μπορώ να συνδεθώ ενσύρματα με τον airspace και να χρησιμοποιήσω τη μία σύνδεση με κάποιον άλλο (atzo ίσως).

----------


## nvak

Βασικά δεν υπάρχει πραγματικό πρόβλημα εκτός απο μία γενική ψιλοβαρεμάρα.  ::  
Ο τελευταίος σχεδιαμός της περιοχής ( Ygk copyright !) ήταν :

- να φτιάξει κόμβο ο JimTsatsos και πάνω του να συνδεθούν με ββ ( nvak, machine22, airspace) και client ( Ygk ).

- να φτιάξει κόμβο ο machine22 και πάνω του να συνδεθεί με ββ ( JimTsatsos, atzo ) και client ( NetTraptor )

Από αυτά το μόνο που γνωρίζω να γίνεται είναι ότι ο machine22 ετοιμάζει τον ρούτερ του και ο atzo ψάχνει για το νέο λινκ του.

----------


## Ygk

@Trendy
Να συνδεθείς ενσύρματα? Ωραίος!!! Καλά πόσο μακρυά είσαι απο τον Airspace?

@Nvak & the rest  ::  
Να διευκρινιστεί στις δύο προτάσεις που έγιναν .... τοτε...... ότι πρόθεση ήταν να μπορέσει ο airspace να αποκτήσει ένα bb-link με Αγία Παρασκευή και να μην πρέπει να τον "βλέπουμε" μέσω Τουρκοβούνια/Βριλήσια αφήνοντας έτσι & τον sam να αξιοποιήσει παραγωγικοτερα το(/τα όταν & ο Jankos ήταν up) iface του με άλλα link.

@trendy again
Εάν δεν συνδεθεί ο airspace με Αγία παρασκευή το link που προτείνεις με τον atzo, αμήν & πότε, θα μας οδηγήσει στο να έχουμε πρόσβαση στα services του Atzo μέσω βριλησίων. Θα κάνουμε μια μικρή/μεγάλη βόλτα δλδ... ψιλοταλαιπωρία  :: 
Μεταξύ άλλων ο Atzo είχε γράψει ότι επρόκειτο να κάνει link με airspace ή lamprosk... δεν γνωρίζω ακόμη τι έχει γίνει......σιγουρο είναι ότι δυστυχώς είναι ακόμη down  ::

----------


## trendy

> @Trendy
> Να συνδεθείς ενσύρματα? Ωραίος!!! Καλά πόσο μακρυά είσαι απο τον Airspace?


"Απ' το παράθυρο μου στέλνω ένα δύο
και τρία και τέσσερα φιλιά..."
Απλώς θέλω να περάσω προσεκτικά το καλώδιο για να μη φαίνεται. Αυτό τα Χριστούγεννα οπωσδήποτε.




> @Nvak & the rest  
> Να διευκρινιστεί στις δύο προτάσεις που έγιναν .... τοτε...... ότι πρόθεση ήταν να μπορέσει ο airspace να αποκτήσει ένα bb-link με Αγία Παρασκευή και να μην πρέπει να τον "βλέπουμε" μέσω Τουρκοβούνια/Βριλήσια αφήνοντας έτσι & τον sam να αξιοποιήσει παραγωγικοτερα το(/τα όταν & ο Jankos ήταν up) iface του με άλλα link.


Αφού ο airspace *είναι* Αγία Παρασκευή, τι bb link να κάνει;  ::  



> @trendy again
> Εάν δεν συνδεθεί ο airspace με Αγία παρασκευή το link που προτείνεις με τον atzo, αμήν & πότε, θα μας οδηγήσει στο να έχουμε πρόσβαση στα services του Atzo μέσω βριλησίων. Θα κάνουμε μια μικρή/μεγάλη βόλτα δλδ... ψιλοταλαιπωρία 
> Μεταξύ άλλων ο Atzo είχε γράψει ότι επρόκειτο να κάνει link με airspace ή lamprosk... δεν γνωρίζω ακόμη τι έχει γίνει......σιγουρο είναι ότι δυστυχώς είναι ακόμη down


Εκτός αν μου ξεφεύγει κάτι είμαστε Αγία Παρασκευή εγώ και ο airspace.
Τέσπα... έχω πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή με τα πάντα γύρω μου μιας και είμαι σε 5όροφη πολυκατοικία + δώμα. Απλώς επειδή είναι μικρό το διάστημα που θα μείνω Αθήνα θα πρέπει να ξέρω τι θέλετε να κάνουμε ώστε να οργανώσω το χρόνο μου και τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## lambrosk

> Από αυτά το μόνο που γνωρίζω να γίνεται είναι ότι ο machine22 ετοιμάζει τον ρούτερ του και ο atzo ψάχνει για το νέο λινκ του.


Έχει χαλαρώσει o atzo καθόλου με τους Ολυμπιακούς;;;
Εχει επικοινωνήσει μαζί του κανένας απο τότε;
Εγώ τον περιμένω μετά απο κουβέντα που είχαμε τέλη Ιουλίου για ένα μεταξύ μας λινκ.

----------


## Ygk

@Trendy
Οντως τόσο εσύ όσο & ο airspace είσαστε στην αγία παρασκευή  ::  . Εσύ πέφτεις πάνω στον Γιάννη & αυτός σε βγάζει στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο μέσω βριλησίων & επικοινωνείς με την υπόλοιπη Αγία παρασκευή μέσω Nvak κάνοντας μία βόλτα το μισό λεκανοπέδιο, ανάλογα με το απο ποιό ευλογημένο iface του Νvak ξαναμπαίνεις στην Αγία Παρασκευή.
Γεγονός είναι ότι ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ μετριόμαστε σχεδόν στα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού & είμαστε & έτσι "φυτεμένοι" ανάθεμά μας που δεν μπορούμε να το οργανώσουμε & τόσο καλά.

@lamprosk
Οι Ολυμπιακοί μόλις εχθές τελείωσαν. Στό μεσοδιάστημα ό atzo έχει προσπαθήσει να συνδεθεί. Δεν τον παίρνεις ενα τηλεφωνάκι τώρα που είναι ζεστός & ντοπέ  ::  από την Ολυμπιάδα μπάς & μας τον ξαναφέρεις στο δίκτυο?

----------


## nvak

Βρέ παιδιά εκείνον τον machine22 δεν τον βλέπει κανείς απ' τον νότο ?
( lambrosk, atzo, rooster, john70 κλπ) κάντε μιά προσπάθεια  ::

----------


## machine22

pm πρώτα να τσιτάρω την Omni

----------


## lambrosk

> pm πρώτα να τσιτάρω την Omni


ΟΧΙ!!! μόνο μετά απο συννενόηση τα τσίτα γκάζια και σε περιορισμένο χρόνο...

----------


## machine22

Ε? Που διαφωνούμε?

----------


## NetTraptor

Ηι παιδιά από το France …. Έχω φάει ένα πήξιμο με αυτές τις γραμμές των 34Mbps εδώ που δύσκολα θα γυρίσω στα ταπεινά 384Κ….Παρεμπιπτόντως για 1 ώρα ακόμη θα είμαι πίσω από αυτή την “Γραμμούλα” μήπως θέλετε να φέρω Κανά 2 -3 GB από τίποτα???

Γυρίζω σήμερα τα μεσάνυχτα… Με τον YGK στήσαμε την κεραία μού να βλέπει τον Machine και αυτό το σαββατοκύριακο ελπίζω να είμαι και εγώ full on-line….
Τα λέμε εντός ολίγων ωρών…

Αν χρειαστείτε καμιά βοήθεια για κάτι είμαι εδώ….!!!!

Machine στα πόσα db παίζεις τώρα…. Κρατήσου στα 15 μέχρι να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με τα κανάλια…. Ελπίζω να απαλείψουμε τις σφαλιάρες που τρως από τα γύρο G

----------


## machine22

Χα-χα-χα, τις σφαλιάρες τις τρως εσύ και όχι εγώ!!!!
Έλα να αλλάξουμε κανάλι να δούμε τι γίνετε
Αφού δεν χρειάζεται τώρα την έχω ρίξει την ισχύ

----------


## Ygk

@Machine22 & NetTraptor

Eχουμε μιλήσει με τον Νικο & είναι σε θέση να παίξει με τον Machine22 τόσο στο 2 όσο & στο 11 όσο αφορά τα "δικά του" κανάλια.... τώρα τι γίνεται στην μπάντα..... χμμμμμμ.... θα το μάθουμε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Επιτέλους να με και εγώ εκ του αέρος … Κάτι προβληματάκια με τα routing και με τις κεραίες του Machine22 (Όσο και με το δικό μου κεντράρισμα πιστεύω και με το Alchemy του WRT μου) αλλά γενικώς βελτιωνόμαστε και οι δυο… ελπίζω να το πάμε τόσο ζεστά και στο μέλλον!!! Έχω και ένα WRT που κάθετε οπότε αν χρειαστεί για κανένα AP λινκ με κανένα από την πλευρά Αγ. Ιωαννου ίσως μπορέσω να εξυπηρετήσω!! (αφού βελτιστοποιήσουμε τα Link από αυτή την μεριά!)
Καλώς σας βρήκα@WMN

----------


## atzo

Χαίρομαι που βλέπω ότι υπάρχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον στην περιοχή! Ας ελπίσουμε ότι με κάποιον τρόπο θα κατορθώσω να επανέλθω κι εγώ στο δίκτυο!

Μόλις σήμερα σνίφαρα μια mac (00:04:23:50:7B:A7, που αντιστοιχεί σε Intel) να προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί ως client στο awmn-Atzo. Έχει κανείς ιδέα από που προέρχεται αυτό ή είναι απλά ένα τυχαίο γεγονός?

*@lambrosk:*
Λάμπρο αν έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο να δούμε αν μπορέσουμε να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας! Έχω και interface να σου δώσω αν έχεις έλλειψη!

*@ygk:*
Γιάννη απ' ότι βλέπω έχεις εξελιχθεί σε μέγα εργάτη του δικτύου και χαίρομαι γιατί βλέπω ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που βοηθάει με πάθος και μεράκι! Θα σε πάρω αύριο να μιλήσουμε γι' αυτό που λέγαμε περί Machine22 να δούμε μήπως βγώ και προς τα εκεί!

Παιδιά ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ! Έχω 2-3 interfaces τα οποία κάθονται για ΠΟΛΥ καιρό! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είχα και πολύ χρόνο να ασχοληθώ αλλά ελπίζω σύντομα να τα καταφέρω και να επανέλθω δριμήτερος!

----------


## lambrosk

ATZO!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ΖΕΙΣ;;; ΕΣΥ μας ΟΔΗΓΕΙΣ !!!  ::   ::   ::  

Λοιπόν πάρε με αύριο μετά τις 17.30-18.00 (ελπίζω να έχω τελειώσει...) να πάμε για καφεδάκι να σου πω πως έχουν τα πράγματα και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε...

Άντε μες τον Οκτώβριο ευελπιστώ σε 3 λινκ να δούμε πρώτα τι ποιότητα θα πιάσουμε στα σκαν και αναλόγως θα πράξουμε...  ::

----------


## machine22

Λοιπών, είμαι σχεδόν έτοιμος να ανεβάσω το pc στην ταράτσα.
Θα έχω την omni όπου θα πέφτουν πάνω της κοντινοί client.
BB-link προς το παρών με nvak και στο μέλλων μπορεί (ίσως και να πρέπει) να αλλάξει και να γίνει nvak-jimtsatsos-machine22
Για δεύτερο link έχουμε τις εξής δυνατότητες με link που με βάση scanαρίσματα που έχουν γίνει μπορούν να πραγματοποιηθούν
Machine22-estia-bakolaz
Machine22-ocean(racer)
Machine22-ppetros-ocean
Machine22-batman1-???????

Link που πίστεων ότι γίνονται αλλά δεν έχει γίνει καμία δοκιμή ακόμα είναι με τους 
Lambrosk , john70 , atzo
Με mika θα ήθελα να πιστέψν ότι γίνετε αλλά κοιτώντας ξανά την θέα από την ταράτσα μου απογοητεύτηκα
Atzo πάρε με τηλέφωνο να μπεις ξανά στο παιχνίδι

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία εύρεσης φωτογραφικής μηχανής θα ποστάρω και την θέα μου

----------


## fotos

Σήμερα το απόγευμα κάναμε ένα scan από την ταράτσα μου μαζί με τον machine22. Το αποτέλεσμα attached (netstumbler format).

Καταχώρηση nodedb από όπου έγινε το scan: http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=2160

Ακούω προτάσεις για το που θα ήταν καλύτερα να συνδεθώ. Πιθανότατα θα μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί και ένα BB link (όταν έρθουν τα λεφτά!).

----------


## atzo

fotos, για bblink είμαι διαθέσιμος και απ' ότι είδα με έπιασες. Αν έχεις linuxo-κουτο μπορώ να σου δώσω και μία netgear αν δεν έχεις εξοπλισμό.

----------


## lambrosk

Έτσι...  ::  να που θα γίνεις πάλι διασταύρωση Atzo...

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπράβο στον machine και στον nvak… Πολύ καλή η δουλειά σας εχθές το βράδι! Από μερικές εκατοντάδες K ταχύτητα καταφέρατε να φέρετε και προς εμένα 3-4Mbit
H Κατάσταση αρχίζει και βελτιώνετε απίστευτα! 11Mbit με σήμα στο WRT κοντά στα 0mw (Για την ακρίβεια μπορώ να παίξω και στο 1mw αλλά το έχω αφήσει στα 3mw).  ::   ::   ::  
Εγώ με τις λίγες γνώσεις μου σε linux ομολογουμένος έχω αρχίσει να σκαλίζω λίγο το alchemy πάνω στον WRT. Όσο το ψάχνω (αν και δεν έχω δει πως δουλεύει καθόλου το OpenWRT και καθώς προς το παρόν είμαι μόνο client) αρχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω τι λείπει από το alchemy και όλοι πάνε στο OpenWRT? Το BGP πιθανών να μπορεί να τρέχει και πάνω στο alchemy (οι ειδικοί ας βοηθήσουν) … το ράδιο μέρος είναι και αυτό καλό για τώρα, και έχει και άλλα 1002 καλούδια έτυμα. Βέβαια έχω λίγο πρόβλημα με τα routing του και με το address translation που κάνει και δεν έχω βρει πώς να περάσω περισσότερες από 1 awmn IPs μέσα στο private δίκτυο μου όπως επίσης και με τα PAT που κάνει, αλλά δεν έχω πεθάνει και στο διάβασμα για να πω την αλήθεια!  ::  

Αυτά και μπράβο σας παιδιά!!! Πάμε δυνατά!  ::

----------


## nvak

Βάλε 1mw, είσαι πολύ κοντά. Και το 1mW είναι πολύ. Με τόση ισχύ κάνουμε κατευθυντικό στα 4-6 km. 

Ο machine22 χθές σηκώθηκε κανονικά σαν κόμβος. ( έχει router με slac, BGP, ένα ΒΒ και μία ομνι στο ch 11).  
Από ότι είδα πιάνει καλά τον airspace.

----------


## NetTraptor

Πλάκα με κάνεις !
Το default είναι 28mw! Με 1mw δεν βλέπεις τι μύτης!
Όσο για τον κόμβο! Machine22 όταν σηκωθείς σήκωσε και το Slack μάλλον σε έπεσε!  ::  
Αχχχ αυτά τα mail από την επαρχεία επηρεάζουν!!!

----------


## machine22

Για την ακρίβεια το έριξα!!!!!!
Τώρα είναι up again

----------


## gt_hellas

Να θυμήσω οτι είμαι έτοιμος και εγώ για bb link (το 1ο link είναι με nvak) και κανω μια προσπάθεια να βγώ προς apoiko μέσω jopa#2027 (θα κάνουν bb link το Νοέμβριο αν όλα πάνε καλά). Ακόμη προσπαθούμε να συνδεθούμε με GAslan ο οποίος έχει bb link με lambrosk. Αν κάποιος θέλει να δοκιμάσει μαζί μου ας μου το πεί να γυρίσω το 2ο interface. Είμαι στην περιοχή Τούφα Χαλανδρίου κοντά στo Κοντόπευκο Αγ.Παρασκευής.
Τέλος θα χρειαστώ μια κεραία για scan οπότε αν έχει κανείς κάποια μικρή grid ή cantenna ας μου το πει.

----------


## nvak

NetTraptor αν π.χ. βάλεις 28mW δεν θα μπορεί κανείς άλλος να συνδεθεί στην ομνι του Δημήτρη. Πρέπει η ενταση του πεδίου που φτάνει στην όμνι απο σένα να είναι η ίδια με αυτή που φτάνει απο κάποιον που απέχει 4 kM ( τι κεραία έχεις ?)

gt_hellas έλα σε επαφή με τα παιδιά απο την Εστία της Σελέτε για bb και τον Ygk για scan. Δοκίμασε ακόμη να συνδεθείς στην ομνι του Machine22.

----------


## NetTraptor

@nvak: Pacific PG 19αρα....

----------


## gt_hellas

Με τα παιδιά από την εστία της ΣΕΛΕΤΕ επικοινώνησα και περιμένω να στήσουν interface προς τα μένα. Με τον Ygk θα επικοινωνήσω από Δευτέρα γιατί θα λείψω Σαβ/κο. Οσο για τον Machine22 θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αν και δεν τον είχα πιάσει στα πρώτα scan εκτός αν έβαλε την omni πρόσφατα.

----------


## machine22

Οχι, την είχα καιρό.

----------


## gt_hellas

Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αλλά πιθανόν να παρεμβάλλεται ένα κτίριο ελάχιστα δεξιά από εκεί που στοχεύω για nvak. Θα κοιτάξω να κρατήσω και το αρχείο από NetStumbler αυτή τη φορά αλλά όπως και να έχει την προηγούμενη φορά δεν είχα δει καθόλου σήμα σου  ::

----------


## nvak

> Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αλλά πιθανόν να παρεμβάλλεται ένα κτίριο ελάχιστα δεξιά από εκεί που στοχεύω για nvak. Θα κοιτάξω να κρατήσω και το αρχείο από NetStumbler αυτή τη φορά αλλά όπως και να έχει την προηγούμενη φορά δεν είχα δει καθόλου σήμα σου


Δεν ήθελα να σε αγχώσω  ::  
Ας κανονίσουμε με Ygk σε πρώτη φάση ένα scan. Σε δεύτερη φάση πρέπει να βάλεις μια ομνι για να σε ψάξουν οι υπόλοιποι.  :: 
Η θέση σου είναι καλή. Χρειάζεται ένας κόμβος στο σημείο που βρίσκεσαι.

----------


## gt_hellas

Κάθε άγχος για καλό είναι  ::  
Το σημείο που είμαι καλό είναι αλλά λίγο με τα διπλανά κτίρια έχω πρόβλημα γιάυτο ψάχνω για bb. Πάντως αν κάποιος έχει κάποια omni να μου δώσει για δοκιμές τότε πολύ ευχαρίστως να γίνω και AP. Νεότερα από Τρίτη πάντως γιατί θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών μέχρι Δευτέρα βράδυ.

----------


## ncksm

Hi all, 

Μετά από αρκετό καιρό απουσίας επέστρεψα. Βρίσκομαι στην περιοχή του Γέρακα, στα σύνορα με Πάτημα Χαλανδρίου, πολύ κοντά στον Σταυρό.

Υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός (κάρτα, AP, pigtail, cantenna) εκτός από καλώδιο. Από εδώ που είμαι βλέπω Nicolas και ίσως nvak. 

Όποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει για scan και να σηκώσουμε κόμβο είναι ευπρόσδεκτος.

----------


## socrates

Είσαι σε καλό σημείο για τα Βριλήσσια!

Τι θα έλεγες για ένα καφέ αύριο να τα πούμε από κοντά?

Μπορεί να αράξουμε και σπίτι γιατί έχουμε ταρατσοδουλειά (έτσι δεν είναι Νίκο (Ablaz3r)  ::  )

Όπως και να έχει σου στέλνω με pm το τηλέφωνο μου να συνενοηθούμε.

----------


## machine22

Πως πήγε ο καφές?
Κάνατε κανένα scan?
Βγάλατε συμπεράσματα

----------


## ncksm

Κάναμε scan την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι με το Ygk και τα αποτελέσματα είναι ελπιδοφόρα. Βλέπω airspace και nvak. Το βράδυ της Κυριακής κατάφερα και συνδέθηκα στον airspace με μία cantenna. Θα προχωρήσω σε συνεννοήσεις και αγορά κεραίας και το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι να εξετάσουμε το ενδεχόμενο του bb link.
 ::

----------


## ncksm

Τελικά εχθές κατάφερα και συνδέθηκα με nvak με μία cantenna (με πολλά προβλήματα).

Θα προχωρήσω σε αγορά κεραίας σύντομα. Προς το παρόν είμαι ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις για κεραίες και βοήθεια.  ::

----------


## nuker

Λοιπον ειμαι στο κοντοπευκο κοντα στο 2ο Λυκειο οποιος ξερει.....Η κεραια μπαινει ταρατσα πανω απο τον τεταρτο οροφο.....


Αμα υπαρχει καποιος να με βοηθησει να βρω σημα η ειναι καποιος κοντα μου...ας επικοινωνησει με pm η στο mail μου !!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Nuker αυριο ειναι μια καλη μερα!!!! O YGK και εγω ισως μπορουμε....

Αλλιως ή π ή σ ή κ....

Θα συνεννοηθώ και βλέπουμε!!!

----------


## Ygk

Καλώς τον nuker!

Τι να συνενοηθείς βρε.... που δεν ακούς ούτε το τηλ. σου?
Παραλάβαμε το κουστουμάκι μας  ::   ::  δηλαδή καλύτερα μην ακούσεις γιατί μάλλον για σάβανο θα το κόψεις! 

Call! 

Nuker θα τα πούμε απο κοντα. Εάν στείλεις & κανα pm με τηλ. θα γίνουμε & πιο συγκεκριμένοι.

Φιλικά

----------


## NetTraptor

Post Για μια θέση στην κορυφή….

Ποιο είναι το status μας παιδιά… κανένας νέος… άντε να δικτυωνόμαστε!

Για scan πατήστε 1
Για Υλικά πατήστε 2
Για μπουλόνια, κεραίες, αντηρίδες, σκαρφαλώματα και τα συναφή πατήστε 3
Για κεντραρίσματα, ρεγουλαρίσματα, τρέχω και δεν φτάνω την κεραία από τον αέρα πατήστε 4
Για όλα τα αλλά σας έχουμε χ…. !  ::   ::   ::  

Πάμε να οργανωθούμε λίγο εγώ προτείνω να προχωρήσουμε σε μια φάση όπου θα πίνουμε πολλούς καφέδες εδώ και εκεί και θα βελτιώνουμε τα εκάστοτε στησίματα μας βλέπε σχέσεις as well.
Έρχονται και δύσκολες μέρες… αέρας… κρύο… ας τα προλάβουμε!

----------


## machine22

Εγώ πατάω 3 και 4

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά εσύ πατάς δεν πατάς μόνο το πανί λείπει από το κατάρτι (για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο δεν έχω κοιτάξει τι κάνει και η δικιά μου κεραία με τον αέρα) αλλά τι να κάνουμε σε καταλαβαίνω και εσένα κατά βάθος…. been there, seen it, done it, bought the t-shirt! $$$ ::  

Είπαμε εσύ είσαι δίπλα θα τα φτιάξουμε το σκ… μην το θυμηθείς όμως το βράδυ… ζεν σα βλέπουμε την τνουφλα μας..

----------


## ekklisis

Να χαιρετήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου και να συστηθώ σε όσους δεν με ξέρουν. Είμαι η αδερφή του racer και ξαδέρφη του ocean από Βριλήσσια, αλλά επειδή εκεί έχουμε πήξει από interfaces  ::  επιδίδομαι στη μετάδοση των ασύρματων γνώσεών μου σε φίλους. Όπως είχα γράψει και εδώ, έχουν γίνει οι πρώτες προσπάθειες για δημιουργία κόμβου στην οδό Γαρρηττού, ανάμεσα στους δύο σταθμούς του Μετρό. Δυστυχώς, μέσα σε όλα τα κουφά που μπορεί να συμβούν σε τέτοια εγχειρήματα, τώρα τελευταία μου έκλεψαν και την engenius, οπότε, οι νέες εξελίξεις στους γειτονικούς κόμβους δεν μπορούν να διερευνηθούν. Για scan μας μένουν μόνο οι δυνατότητες του OpenWRT + kismet που έχω περάσει στο linksys, το οποίο όμως δεν έχω μάθει ακόμη να χρησιμοποιώ με ευχέρεια. Από βδομάδα ελπίζουμε να είναι τουλάχιστον στον αέρα ένα AP, για να το σκανάρετε εσείς οι γείτονες. (Τώρα έχουμε και εξετάσεις, έχουμε και τη γιορτή του Αντρέα, πνιγόμαστε. Ο Αντρέας είναι το πιο μικρό σε ηλικία μέλος της ασύρματης τρέλλας!) Όποιο καλό παιδί έχει χρόνο και κάρτα για scan, ή ξέρει από kismet, είναι ευπρόσδεκτο σε μιά πολύ όμορφη ταράτσα με άπλετη θέα!

Φιλικά
Φωτεινή

----------


## ncksm

Χθες το απόγευμα κάναμε κάποια test με τον Γιάννη (ygk) και maxrad-andrew και andrew-andrew αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορέσαμε να επιτύχουμε link. Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι κανείς από τους δύο μας δεν βλέπει τον άλλο Γιάννη (jchr) που βρίσκεται ανάμεσά μας.  ::  

Anyway, θα δω με τα παιδιά από Βριλήσσια τι μπορεί να γίνει για να βρεθεί εναλλακτική οδός για τον RF.

----------


## nvak

Το έχει ανοικτό ο jchr ?  ::  
Ποστάρετε κανένα scan και καμιά φωτογραφία.

----------


## ncksm

> Το έχει ανοικτό ο jchr ?  
> Ποστάρετε κανένα scan και καμιά φωτογραφία.


Σύμφωνα με τον jchr είναι πάντα ανοικτό.

----------


## NetTraptor

Υπάρχει κανένας georgiad ή κανένας vector εδώ πάνω κοντά στον Δημόκριτο που θέλει scan-link και τον έχουμε αγνοήσει….???

Που ήσαστε ορε παίδες??? Ένα πουλάκι μου είπε ότι ενδιαφέρεστε…

----------


## jchr

Παιδια μολις γυρισα ... απο εξωτερικο... απο αυριο γυρναω δυο κατευθιντικα και στους δυο σας ncksm και nvak... θα μιλησουμε...

----------


## trendy

Καλησπέρα και από μένα,
ύστερα από αρκετό καιρό γύρισα Αγία από το Ηράκλειο για τις διακοπές των Χριστουγέννων. Πρώτη προτεραιότητα είναι να μιλήσω με Airspace να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για τη μεταξύ μας σύνδεση με καλώδιο, ώστε να ελευθερώσω το wireless interface. 
Στο καπάκι προχωράμε σε link με κάποιον διαθέσιμο. Δυστυχώς όλον τον καιρό που παίζει bgp ο airspace (και εγώ μαζί του ως client) είναι αποκομμένος από το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.
Παίζει καμιά συνάντηση; Ίσως κάνει κρύο για το κλασσικό μίτινγκ στο δάσος, αλλά η πλατεία είναι γεμάτη καφετέριες  ::  
Επίσης χρειάζομαι πληροφορίες για μαγαζιά εδώ κοντά με πιατάκια, καλώδια κλπ γιατί έχω χάσει εντελώς επαφή.

----------


## nvak

Παίζει ακόμη το λινκ Airspace - sam ?
Τον Airspace τον βλέπω με πολύ καλό σήμα.
Προσωρινά μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε στην ομνι μου.

----------


## trendy

Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με το airspace-sam, πάντως στο routing table βλέπω μόνο 10.14.141.Χ IPs άρα πρέπει να είμαστε μόνοι μας.
Θα μιλήσω με airspace και θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε.

----------


## trendy

Airspace ακούει; ping airspace....

Μήπως έχει αλλάξει τηλέφωνο; Τον παίρνω (τηλέφωνο...) και προωθούμαι. Του έστειλα και sms αλλά δεν τα έχει λάβει ακόμα.

----------


## ysam

Παιδιά... (machine22 και Telis) σε ένα scan βλέπω αυτό.. 



```
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:09:5B:68:4B:10
                    ESSID:"awmn-2239-3108"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9)
                    Quality:0/70  Signal level:-85 dBm  Noise level:-91 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:resp_rate=10
```

από το ysam2 (#2801) το οποίο είναι βασικά λίγο ανεξήγητο ειδικά αν ο Master είναι ο 3108 γιατί η απόσταση είναι αρκετά μεγάλη. 

Τι κεραίες και APs χρησημοποιείτε?

-Γιάννης

----------


## machine22

Εγώ παίζω σαν AP.
Έχω Andrew 24 με netgear MA311.
Την ισχύ την έχω βάλει στο ελάχιστο

----------


## nvak

> Παιδιά... (machine22 και Telis) σε ένα scan βλέπω αυτό.. 
> από το ysam2 (#2801) το οποίο είναι βασικά λίγο ανεξήγητο ειδικά αν ο Master είναι ο 3108 γιατί η απόσταση είναι αρκετά μεγάλη. 
> -Γιάννης


Άσε τα ανεξήγητα και ετοιμάσου για λινκ με Αγ. Παρασκευή ( machine22 ή trendy )  ::   ::

----------


## ysam

χαχα ναι Νίκο καλά θα ήταν απλά δεν γίνεται καθώς μόλις έπεξε το link με Mick Flemm το οποίο είναι στην ίδια ευθεία και για αυτό και το είδα. 

Μπορεί όμως να γίνει με τον Mick η με τον LambrosK.

-Γιάννης

----------


## Blain57

Και απο εδω (Telis57) εχουμε αλλη μια Andrew σε cisco 340 pci καρτουλα. Την ισχύη επίσης την εχουμε αρκετα χαμηλα...

----------


## ysam

Δεν ξέρω αλλά το αρκετά χαμηλά/ελάχιστο με χαλάει βρε παιδιά σε dbm η σε milliwatt έχουμε τίποτα?

Tέλος πάντων..

----------


## machine22

0dBm = 1 mW 
εκτός και αν έκανες το scan σε περίοδο δοκιμών

----------


## Blain57

@machine22: 1mw εχεις βαλει ρε μονο? χωσε κατιτις παραπανω...

εμεις νομιζω ειχαμε σετταρει την cisco στα 5mw (αν και η cisco δειχνει αλλανταλον, πρεπει να ρωτησω τον noda)

----------


## machine22

Και μην τολμήσει κανείς να ξανακατηγορήσει τον ngia
Λοιπών, μετά από την πλημμύρα που έφαγα έχω τις εξής απώλειες
1 netgear MA311
1 κάρτα δικτύου διπλή (intel)
Mία PCI slot
Θα βάλω κάποια στιγμή φωτογραφίες της μητρικής. Η PCI είχε μαυρίσει για τα καλά. Ευτυχώς που οι άλλες 5 δεν φαίνεται να έπαθαν κάτι
Πάντως μύριζε για τα καλό όλο το καμαράκι...
Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς μπήκε εκεί το νερό. Μάλλον από το καλώδιο.

----------


## lambrosk

Πως τα καταφέρνετε ρε παιδιά... Φωνάχτε τον πλωτάρχη να σας κάνει μαθήματα πως βουταν οι συσκευες !
Πάει το ΒΒ σου δηλαδή...;;;

----------


## machine22

Ευτυχώς που είχα spare κάρτες οπότε πάλι τα ίδια link με πριν έχω. Μόνο που τώρα θα αργήσω να βγάλω άλλο. Παρατηρώντας το δώμα παρατήρησα ότι από τις περσίδες του παραθύρου έχει γεμίσει όλο νερό και όχι από τα καλώδια.

----------


## Blain57

α ρε μασιν.... ποτε βλεπεις να εισαι παλι στον αερα ρε?

----------


## NetTraptor

Νο ping εδω... down...

Captain my Captain!

Μακρια απο εμας.. ftou ftou ftou...Περαστικα ... και.... εεεε εδω ειμαστε και εμεις....

----------


## trendy

Κούκλες άμα κάνετε τίποτα σήμερα πείτε μου και μένα.

----------


## machine22

Εκεί που νόμιζα ότι όλα ήταν ok ξαφνικά κόλλησε.
Έβγαλα και καθάρισα τις κάρτες που είχαν πληγεί αλλά δουλεύουν ακόμα και τώρα φαίνεται ok. 
Μέχρι το επόμενο πρόβλημα

----------


## ncksm

> Παιδια μολις γυρισα ... απο εξωτερικο... απο αυριο γυρναω δυο κατευθιντικα και στους δυο σας ncksm και nvak... θα μιλησουμε...


Μόλις γύρισα και είδα το μήνυμα. Δεν έκανα τον κόπο να γυρίσω την Andrew. Όπως είναι προσανατολισμένη στον NVAK είδα και το awmn-199. Αύριο θα κάνω δοκιμή αφού μιλήσω μαζί σου jchr.

----------


## nvak

> Μόλις γύρισα και είδα το μήνυμα. Δεν έκανα τον κόπο να γυρίσω την Andrew. Όπως είναι προσανατολισμένη στον NVAK είδα και το awmn-199. Αύριο θα κάνω δοκιμή αφού μιλήσω μαζί σου jchr.


Άν σκοπεύεις να προχωρήσεις σε 3 λινκ, βάλε ένα κατευθυντικό στον jchr και ένα σε μένα.

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ncksm
> 
>  Μόλις γύρισα και είδα το μήνυμα. Δεν έκανα τον κόπο να γυρίσω την Andrew. Όπως είναι προσανατολισμένη στον NVAK είδα και το awmn-199. Αύριο θα κάνω δοκιμή αφού μιλήσω μαζί σου jchr.
> 
> 
> Άν σκοπεύεις να προχωρήσεις σε 3 λινκ, βάλε ένα κατευθυντικό στον jchr και ένα σε μένα.


Νίκο για όνομα... περίμενε να κατέβει κανένα άλλο iface.
θα πνίξεις ότι προσπαθεί να περάσει απο την ταράτσα σου  ::  
Αλλωστε με την επάνοδο του Airspace & την παρουσία του trendy ίσως να είναι καιρός να μειώσεις σε ένα λογικότερο νούμερο τα ifaces στην ταράτσα σου.
Στην δεδομένη αυτό θα είναι....... αναβάθμιση  ::  


Καλημέρα 



Γιάννης

edit: εάν ο jchr βλέπει (ο ncksm τον βλέπει) τον airspace ποιά ή σκοπιμότητα αυτού του Link?

----------


## nvak

Έχω δύο clients απο Βρηλίσια ( ncksm, salex) και δύο απο χαλάνδρι.
Από την στιμή που με τις ανακατατάξεις θα κατέβει το nvak-netsailor λέω να γυρίσω την ομνι σε κατευθυντικό και να εξυπηρετήσω όποια απο την ομάδα των client δεν έχει άλλη λύση. 
( Οι clients στην όμνι μου έρχονται απο μακριά και γ' αυτό καλό θα ήταν να βρεθεί τρόπος κάποια στιγμή να κατέβει. )

----------


## jchr

Παιδια omni εχω κι εγω... οποτε μπορουν οι clients του nvak να πεσουν σε εμενα...

----------


## ekklisis

Παιδιά είμαι κι εγώ εδώ! Αλλά δε μιλάω πολύ και φοβάμαι ότι με ξεχάσατε...
Λοιπόν, αύριο θα ανέβω στην ταράτσα του pPetros για πρόχειρο scan και ταρατσοδουλειές. Με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα να δω αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με τον jchr και να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας, αν είναι σκόπιμο να φτιάξουμε ένα κυκλάκι jchr-pPetros-machine22-nvak... έχασα το μέτρημα... Από που βγαίνει ο nvak προς τον jchr? Οφείλω να ομολογήσω, ότι επί του παρόντος ο περιορισμένος μου χρόνος δε μου επιτρέπει πολλές δοκιμές για καινούρια σχέδια. Δύο iterfaces κι αυτά αρκετά είναι. Εκτός αν θέλει και κάποιος γείτονας να ασχολείται όταν εγώ λείπω.

----------


## Blain57

Ας μην ξεχναμε και την omni στον κόμβο μας (Telis57 , awmn-2239AP).

Ισως αν κανενας client σου κανει τον κοπο να κανει κανα σκαν να μπορει να πεσει πανω μας.

----------


## nvak

Μετά απο uptime 2 μηνών στον ρούτερ μου σήμερα (23-01-04) μου παρουσιάστηκαν δύο προβλήματα. 
Στίς 2:15 το βράδυ κόλησε η quagga καί έπαψε να μεταφέρει κίνηση παρ' όλο που το traceroute & το BGP δούλευε !!!
Στίς 13:30 το μεσημέρι κόλλησε τελείως ο ρούτερ όπως και επι εποχής bgpmap.
Αν οι συγκεκριμένες ώρες συμπίπτουν με πειράματα σε BGP configurations, ή αν συνέβηκε κάτι τέτοιο και σε άλλους ας ενημερώσουν οι γνωρίζοντες, μήπως βγάλουμε καμμία άκρη  ::  

Πιστεύω ότι όταν συμβαίνει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην δρομολόγηση και μάλιστα σε στιγμή με μεγάλη κίνηση (όπως στον κόμβο μου) κάτι ξεχειλίζει και κολλάει.

----------


## NetTraptor

Nvak περαστικά και αγύριστα… που θα πάει θα την βρούμε την άκρη γενικώς…

Επίσης θέλω νέα….

Preston για πες που βρισκόσαστε..???

Skullcap εσύ ???

Κάτι συζητήσαμε με YGK αλλά…. Give me all the gossip!!!

----------


## Preston

Josef σήμερα έστησα με YGK ένα Dlink900+ με μια κεραιούλα με σκοπό να πιάσω Skullcup και Rooster. Δεν έχω προλάβει να σετάρω το rooting γιατί πνίγομαι (δίνω μαθήματα αρκετά μέσα στην εβδομάδα). Το μόνο που έχω κάνει είναι να θέσω το Dlink σε λειτουργία με ssid *AWMN-Preston (3474)*  για να μπορέσουν να το πιάσουν τα παιδιά.
O Rooster το έπιασε, αύριο θα κεντράρει καλύτερα μιας και θα δανειστεί laptop, ενώ ο Skullcap μας είπε ότι μάλλον την τρίτη θα έχει στήσει τον εξοπλισμό και μπει και αυτός στο κόλπο. 

Με τον Skullcap παίζει οπτική επαφή (φαίνεται το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί μου με το Dlink) από την ταράτσα του καιμε γυμνό μάτι.

Αυτά προς το παρόν, για ότι νεότερο ενημερώνω.....

----------


## NetTraptor

Όμορφα… για πάμε για πάμε… Βλέπω να γίνετε η Santa κουβάρι από links…

----------


## jchr

καλημερα ...
εχω αλλο ενα iface ελευθερο... μηπως να παιξω κι εγω με καποιον απο Αγια ???
 ::   ::

----------


## Ygk

> καλημερα ...
> εχω αλλο ενα iface ελευθερο... μηπως να παιξω κι εγω με καποιον απο Αγια ???


Είσαι τιμωρία  ::   ::  
"Περιμένουμε" τον Airspace & ευελπιστούμε!!


Φιλικά

----------


## Skullcap

Γειά!

Έχω στήσει πρόχειρα τον εξοπλισμό (με τη Yagi του Ygk).Πριν ένα 15' έβαλα το όλο σύστημα στην πρίζα και... ψάχνω γενικώς!Έκανα το Setup Wizard και μετά πήγα στο Wireless να βάλω τα στοιχεία που μου έχει στείλει ο Preston με PM, αλλά μετά το restart δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ με το dlink μου, ούτε με το 192.168.0.50, ούτε με το νέο IP που έθεσα.
Επειδή αν είσαι ψάρι ακόμα τα εύκολα μπορεί να σου φαίνονται δύσκολα, αν δει κανείς αυτό το μήνυμα σύντομα και θέλει να μπει στο κανάλι στο irc να με βοηθήσει, θα είμαι εκεί για κάποια ώρα.

----------


## Skullcap

Παραθέτω, για τους ενδιαφερόμενους, τα 2 scans που έχω κάνει από την ταράτσα *με την εσωτερική κάρτα ασύρματου δικτύου του λάπτοπ μου και μόνο*.Σημερινό και της Κυριακής.

----------


## machine22

Ενημερώνω ότι : 

1.στον router μου τρέχει μόνιμα teamspeak server για Αγ. Παρασκευή και όχι μόνο
teamspeak://10.14.146.65:8767

2.Εκανα δοκιμή με jchr αλλά....... τίποτα

3.Το bb για skullcap είναι σε αναμονή.

4.Ελεύθερο υπάρχει και άλλο ένα για μακρινό link

----------


## ncksm

Παίδες, έχω ένα linuxοκουτο που δουλεύει όλη την ημέρα χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα... Αμαρτία είναι... Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να το εκμεταλλευτούμε? Ίσως κάτι μεταξύ Αγ. Παρασκευής και Βριλησσίων? 

Οι τις Αγ. Παρασκευής ξέρουν που βρίσκομαι. Μένει να δούμε αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι με τα Βριλήσσια.

Επίσης δεν έχω δει ενδιαφέρον από Γέρακα.... Anyone ???  ::

----------


## Ygk

> ....
> 
> 3.Το bb για skullcap είναι σε αναμονή.
> 
> .....


Μιλήσαμε σήμερα με Skullcap. Τελειώνει με τα της σχολής του & είναι διαθέσιμος για το Link.
Παρομοίως & ο Preston, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του Skullcap, για την βελτίωση του Link με Skullcap!
Ελπίζω να καταφέρουμε να τα πούμε απο κοντά μέσα στην εβδομάδα.

Ncksm εάν τα καταφέρουμε να συναντηθούμε θα τα πούμε, ελπίζω, απο κοντά.
Στον Γέρακα δραστηριοποιείται ο akoul(?) νομίζω!

Φιλικά

Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

> Παίδες, έχω ένα linuxοκουτο που δουλεύει όλη την ημέρα χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα... Αμαρτία είναι... Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να το εκμεταλλευτούμε? Ίσως κάτι μεταξύ Αγ. Παρασκευής και Βριλησσίων? 
> 
> Οι τις Αγ. Παρασκευής ξέρουν που βρίσκομαι. Μένει να δούμε αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι με τα Βριλήσσια.
> 
> Επίσης δεν έχω δει ενδιαφέρον από Γέρακα.... Anyone ???


Μπορείς να σηκώσεις 3 λινκ 
- nvak
- RF
- jchr or akef or netsailor 

Τα λινκ αυτά θα δέσουν καλά την περιοχή και θα έχουν την δυνατότητα να περάσουν εύκολα σε a.

Εννοείται, ότι εγώ πρέπει να κατεβάσω την ομνι ή να γυρίσω σε σένα το λινκ με τον netsailor ( αναμένεται και το netsailor-trendy-airspace). 

Μεγάλη επιτυχία θα είχε και ένα AP στην θέση σου .

( περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στον φεουδάρχη σου τον jchr  ::  )

----------


## NetTraptor

Παιδιά… Link με Trendy… DOWN! Έφυγε ο ιστός με κάτι κομμάτια από το μπετόν της μετόπης του Δώματος… Επίσης η πόρτα της ταράτσας ….. έφυγε και αυτή…  ::   ::   ::  
Επίσης και η Ταράτσα… Ποια ταράτσα…  ::   ::   ::  

Ζημιές όμως ευτυχώς 0!... η κεραία δεν βρήκε έδαφος.. ούτε και τίποτα άλλο…

Όλα τώρα είναι θέμα.. καιρού… μόλις στρώσει λίγο, ακόμη και σήμερα ίσως να σηκωθεί…. Ελπίζω από την μεριά του Trendy να μην έχουμε προβλήματα!

Εδώ στο γραφείο επικρατεί επίσης χάος…. Τα UPS έχουν ξεφορτιστει και βαράνε σε κάθε μικροδιακοπή… ευτυχώς όλες οι κεραίες WiFi που έχουν στηθεί εδώ δεν έχουν κουνήσει ρούπι φτου φτου φτου…  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μα δεν εχεις και μεγάλη επιφάνεια για να πανε καπου.. αντε να κάνουν μια ταλαντωση...
Τι να πω εγώ που το πιάτο απο Χαλάνδρι γύρισε και χτυπάει Γλυφάδα και φοβάμαι ότι ετσι οπως παει θα μου κόψει την βάση που δένει στον πύργο;;;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αφού κατάφερε να ξεριζώσει 1.5μ ιστό…. χαλάλι του…. Τι να κάνω εγώ τώρα… να βάλω οδοντογλυφίδα για ιστό???
Τελείως raging planet… Από σήμερα Η αντηρίδα τελικά θα είναι επιτακτική και στο μισό μέτρο δεν γίνετε αλλιώς ποια έχουμε γίνει…Αμερικα .. Αφρικα… και όλα τα συναφή..

----------


## socrates

****Moderation Notice*

Έκανα διάσπαση των μηνυμάτων. Κάποια πήγαν Οff Topic κάποια άλλα μεταφέρθηκαν σε νέα ενότητα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχω client??? Ποιο?? Ποιον????

----------


## Ygk

Για ρίξτε μια ματία εδώ 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=
και πράξετε τα δέοντα  ::

----------


## dolfinpg

Βρέ τι γινόταν τόσο καιρό γύρω μου και δεν το ήξερα...!!! Είμαι κοντά στο Αμερικάνικο επί της Αγ. ιωάννου. Κανένας γύρω μου ή κοντινός μου;;; Ψήνομαι άγρια για να πάρω εξοπλισμό...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Βρέ τι γινόταν τόσο καιρό γύρω μου και δεν το ήξερα...!!! Είμαι κοντά στο Αμερικάνικο επί της Αγ. ιωάννου. Κανένας γύρω μου ή κοντινός μου;;; Ψήνομαι άγρια για να πάρω εξοπλισμό...


Έλα το παιδί… να το… σου στέλνω pm για να τα πούμε… με τηλέφωνα και full extra… δεν αγοράζεις δεν βιάζεσαι. Διαβάζεις, ακούς και ρωτάς… έπειτα βλέπουμε… Δεν θα δυσκολευτείς να συνδεθείς πάντως…

----------


## Skullcap

Γεια μετά από καιρό!  ::  

Σκέφτομαι να επανενεργοποιήσω το πιάτο που έχω.Υπάρχει κανείς που να μπορώ να "πέσω" επάνω του;Ακόμα και προς Χαλάνδρι, Βριλήσσια -αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι πιο κοντά- δε θα με πείραζε.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## trendy

Από αρχές Οκτωβρίου επιστρέφω και εγώ, οπότε δες τι οπτική επαφή έχεις προς πλατεία Αη-Γιάννη.

----------


## Ygk

Βλέπει τους πάντες στην περιοχή με εξαίρεση εμένα (πριν την αναβάθμιση στην ταράτσα) & τον nettraptor!

----------


## trendy

Εσύ τρελέ τι έμαθα ότι έκανες στην ταράτσα; Πύργο για να ανεβάσεις πάνω τη Ραπουνζέλ σου και να μην τη φτάνει ο όμορφος πρίγκηπας;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Γεια μετά από καιρό!  
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να επανενεργοποιήσω το πιάτο που έχω.Υπάρχει κανείς που να μπορώ να "πέσω" επάνω του;Ακόμα και προς Χαλάνδρι, Βριλήσσια -αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι πιο κοντά- δε θα με πείραζε.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Μεγάλε πιστεύω να επανέλθεις δριμύτερος…. Έχουμε μεγάλες αλλαγές!

Άντε με το καλό να τα πούμε και από κοντά όλοι!

Glad to have you back!  :: 




> Εσύ τρελέ τι έμαθα ότι έκανες στην ταράτσα; Πύργο για να ανεβάσεις πάνω τη Ραπουνζέλ σου και να μην τη φτάνει ο όμορφος πρίγκηπας;


Ναι καλά… η τελευταία όμορφη που ανέβηκε εκεί πάνω κατέβηκε τόσο χεσμένη που δεν έμοιαζε σε τίποτα με την Ραπουνζέλ….  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

[άσχετο]Όποιος πάει το Σάββατο στη συνάντηση Αμπελοκήπων μπορεί να πάρει εκ μέρους μου από τον dimkasta ένα CF2IDE adapter που παράγγειλα; Έχει 10€. Αν θέλετε τα λεφτά άμεσα μου το λέτε και περνάτε από το σπίτι μου. Ευχαριστώ![/άσχετο]

----------


## asindetos

Γεια σας παιδιά, είμαι ο κουνιάδος του wiresounds και είμαι νέος στον χώρο ενδιαφέρομαι να μπω και εγώ σε λίγο καιρό στον χώρο σας...

Καταχωρήσεις:

nodedb: #5233: asindetos
wind: Κόμβος asindetos (#6376)

ελπίζω να μην μείνω για πολύ ασύνδετος...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Κάπου θα σε βάλουμε και εσένα… Πιθανά σενάρια….

Machine-asindetos-AV
Asindetos-Afanas
Παίζει και ο Δημόκριτος απέναντι σου…
DAT- Asindetos –Afanas
DAT- Asindetos -AV


Κάπως θα την βρούμε την άκρη…. Είσαι σε τρύπα και σημείο που είτε πέφτεις Αγία, είτε πέφτεις Χολαργό! Αν πιαστούμε χέρι χέρι όλοι θα κλίσουμε ένα καλό κύκλο… που θα φτάνει Μέρι argi & Psihiko και Vigor & abelokipi city..
Από την άλλη έχουμε και quick and dirty fixes Πχ Vector (Άμα τον βλέπεις) που έχει IF και κάθεται… αλλά καλύτερα κάπως να βοηθήσεις να κλίσουμε κύκλο με Χολαργό και να εξυπηρετηθείς και εσύ σε high speeds!  ::  

Καλύτερα δεν μπορούσα να στα περιγράψω… λιανά και σταράτα…  ::  

There… άντε πάμε παιδιά… έχουμε δουλειά πάλι  ::

----------


## asindetos

Θα μου πει και o wiresounds περισσότερες πληροφορίες αλλά εγώ θέλω να πιστέυω ότι θα μπω σε κανά μήνα γιατί ακόμα δεν έχω εξοπλισμό. Ο wiresounds έφερε και κάναμε scan αλλά θα μπω standard. Τώρα είμαι με Laptop αλλά περιμένω μέσα προς τέλη του μήνα ένα καλό desktop...οπότε να με έχετε υπόψιν. Θα ποστάρει και o wiresounds τα results από το scan...

Με κάποιους από εσάς έχω γνωρίστεί από meeting στο verde, είχα έρθει με τον wiresounds αλλά τότε δεν θα συνδεόμουν άμεσα, αφού έφυγα για παραμεθώριο, λογω στρατιωτικού. Επίσης όποιος έχει σχέση με την σχολή Πληροφορικής Αθηνών μπορούμε να τα πούμε εκεί από κοντά...

----------


## wiresounds

Από το scan που έγινε με μια Cisco 352 LMC και ένα Αφρικανικό feeder πιάσαμε τα εξής από awmn




> Date: 2005-10-02
> 
> name SNR
> -------------------------------
> awmn-machine22-av . 13
> awmn-nodas-telis . 3
> awmn-941 . 11
> awmn-1557 . 11
> awmn-1453ap . 4
> ...

----------


## nvak

Αυτό κάνουμε κάθε φορά και τους διώχνουμε  ::  

Να συνδεθεί ζήτησε ο άνθρωπος, όχι να γίνει κόμβος με 4 λινκ !! 
Ας συνδεθεί πρώτα σε κάποιο AP και αν κολλήσει το μικρόβιο θα ψάχνει μόνος του για λίνκ  :: 

Ας πάρει εξοπλισμό απο κάποιον γείτονα για να συνδεθεί και βλέπουμε.

----------


## asindetos

> Αυτό κάνουμε κάθε φορά και τους διώχνουμε  
> 
> Να συνδεθεί ζήτησε ο άνθρωπος, όχι να γίνει κόμβος με 4 λινκ !! 
> Ας συνδεθεί πρώτα σε κάποιο AP και αν κολλήσει το μικρόβιο θα ψάχνει μόνος του για λίνκ 
> 
> Ας πάρει εξοπλισμό απο κάποιον γείτονα για να συνδεθεί και βλέπουμε.


Μην ανησυχείς δεν σας φεύγω... με επιβλέπει ο big wiresounds και δεν με αφήνει, εξάλλου θέλω και εγώ πολύ να μπω, να μάθω καλύτερα και Linux και να προσφέρουμε στο awmn...

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτό κατάλαβες εσύ… Αααααντε γεια….  ::   ::   ::  Εναλλακτικές του έδωσα όχι 40 link προς θεού…χιχιχι  ::   ::  

Απλώς λέω τώρα να δοκιμάσω την στρατηγική της ειλικρίνειας ενώ παράλληλα να βοηθήσω να συνδεθεί και να απολαύσει και bw και από όλα no mater what… Κατάλαβα που μιλάω άλλωστε…  ::  

Δεν διώξαμε ποτέ κανένα και από όσο θυμάμαι τουλάχιστον δεν κάναμε κανένα λάστιχο ποτέ!

Τέλος τα έλα να πιάσω τον “Asindeto” να κάνει κάτι να να να να και μετά να του σερβίρω πονηρά τις προθέσεις της περιοχής και της δικές μου…Βαρέθηκα να το βλέπω (κυρίως στις τριγύρω περιοχές και όχι εδώ… έχω ένα πρόσφατο μούρλια..) και δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ. Είπαμε λιανά και σταράτα… και αυτός ξέρει που βαδίζει και εμείς κανονίζουμε την πορεία μας… πάντα όμως με τον κανόνα ότι ο asindetos και ο κάθε asindetos πρέπει να μπει στην παρέα μας όπως και διποτε, no matter what ότι και αν θέλει να κάνει, τον θέλουμε και θα τον βοηθήσουμε με ότι περνάει από το χέρι μας και τον χρόνο μας.

Πολλά λέω για αρχή όμως και δεν είναι καλό… 

Asindetos… Άλλαξε nick… και Welcome! Πάμε κάπως να το οργανώσουμε για να σε έχουμε γρήγορα κοντά μας....  ::

----------


## nvak

> Πολλά λέω για αρχή όμως και δεν είναι καλό…


Έχουμε κατανόηση, άρρωστος άνθρωπος είσαι. Το καλό είναι ότι δεν κυκλοφορούν πολλές γυναίκες στο ασύρματο. Ξέρω μερικούς που θα έπεφταν με την μία, στην θέα μιας καλής ταράτσας  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Έχουμε κατανόηση, άρρωστος άνθρωπος είσαι. Το καλό είναι ότι δεν κυκλοφορούν πολλές γυναίκες στο ασύρματο. Ξέρω μερικούς που θα έπεφταν με την μία, στην θέα μιας καλής ταράτσας


Ψυχικό κάνω………. και Βριλήσσια… ena route θα με χαλάσει…  ::   ::   ::  

Όσο για γυναίκες… ουουουου να φάνε και οι κότες… αυτό λέω παραπάνω…  ::   ::   ::  

Αχ βαχ… πάω πίσω στα mesulid μου… δεν θα βρεθεί ένας κερατας να με ξεδοντιάσει να ησυχάσω και εγώ… Άντε περαστικά μου γιατί έχουμε και δουλειές..  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Date: 2005-10-02
> 
> name SNR
> -------------------------------
> awmn-machine22-av . 13
> awmn-nodas-telis . 3
> awmn-941 . 11
> awmn-1557 . 11
> awmn-1453ap . 4
> ...


Στο δια ταύτα τώρα.
Τι προτείνετε με βάση τα παραπάνω ;

----------


## nvak

> Στο δια ταύτα τώρα.
> Τι προτείνετε με βάση τα παραπάνω ;


Να έρθει σε επαφή με τον machine22.

----------


## NetTraptor

Να σου πω το ιδανικό για αρχή είναι Machine22-Asindetos-AV-Afanas-Vigor…
Κλείνει και με Machine22-Asindetos-AV-Afanas-rooster-nikolo
Αλλά πολύ θεωρεία… αυτά…

Τα άλλα είναι μακρινά και πολλά λινκ εδώ δεν τα πιάνετε λόγω αναβάθμισης.. 

Πρακτικά είπαμε… χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο δεν μπορούμε να πούμε στα σίγουρα… ο Machine θέλει? O AV σε τι φάση είναι… Αλλιώς να βρούμε μια προσωρινή λύση να συνδεθεί ο άνθρωπος… εν ανάγκη να σηκώσω μια omni που κάθεται για τώρα στην δική μου ταράτσα (λίγο χλωμό να με βλέπει) η κάπου αλλού να βολευτεί… κάτι βρε παιδί μου… να το συζητήσουμε από κοντά… μαζί με τους εμπλεκομένους

----------


## argi

Καλό είναι να μπεί μια omni στην περιοχή για να δουμε πως θα κλείσει η περιφερειακή Υμητού... Νομίζω πως και με την βοήθεια του Starwars#4883 θα μπορέσουμε να πέσουμε από Χολαργό-Αγ.Παρασκευή... 

Επίσης το AV-Afanas δεν νομίζω ότι ειναι ανάγκη να παει σε σειρά... ας μοιραστούν τα παιδιά τα links μεταξύ τους και μεταξύ τους θα παίζουν άνετα... 

@rg!

----------


## argi

aaa... Επίσης καλά είχαμε βρεθεί το καλοκαίρι στο verde.... Δεν κανονίζουμε και έναν καφε Χολαργού-Αγ.Παρασκευής να δούμε τι γίνεται... ??? 

@rg!

----------


## Ygk

Δεν κανονίζετε να πάτε μια βόλτα από τον Afana & να το γιορτάσετε μετά στο Verde?

Στον δρομο σας είναι & ο asyndetos, apropo καλώς ήρθες asyndete, του ριχνετε & μια ματιά στην ταράτσα να λυθούν οι απορίες & να αρχισουν τα σχεδια!

Φιλικά

----------


## asindetos

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Ναι να το κανονίσουμε, απλώς να βρούμε μια ώρα που να βολεύει γιατί παίζει πολύ τρέξιμο. Ίσως για σαββατοκύριακο να βολεύει κάποιον που εργάζεται...
Για το καφέ μέσα, μάλλον σαββατοκύριακο, αλλά βλέπω ότι μπορώ και Παρασκευή απόγευμα...

----------


## Vigor

Πάντως την Παρασκευή το βράδυ που μίλησα με τον Afanas, μου είπε πως 
Σάββατο πρωί θα πήγαινε από linkshop για την απαραίτητη προμήθεια 
(ιδιόκτητου) εξοπλισμού. Περιμένουμε (όλοι) νέα του..

----------


## Afanas

Να μαι κι εγώ  ::   ::   ::  
Δυστυχώς το Σάββατο δε ξύπνησα εγκαιρα για να πάω linkshop λόγο κρεπάλης της προηγούμενης μέρας (έπρεπε να γιορτάσουμε το τέλος της εξεταστικής  ::  )
Σήμερα δούλευα από τις 6 το πρωί μέχρι πριν καμιά ώρα αρα....
Αυριο πρωί με την αυγούλα θα σκάσω linkshop για 3 cm9 + 4απλός + pigtail +....
Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν υπάρχουν feeder και δε θέλω να δώσω 20τοσα ευρο ενώ μπορώ να τα φτιάξω μόνος μου ή τουλάχιστον να δώσω ενα χεράκι στον nvak στην κατασκευή..Τί λέτε πάνω σε αυτό  ::   ::  

PS :Τα πιάτα προς Vigor και Rooster έχουν λοκαρει από παρασκευή απόγευμα

----------


## asindetos

Παιδιά αν θέλετε δείτε μια πανοραμική φώτο από ταράτσα. Δεν είναι τόσο καλή, άμα δείτε την κορυφή του βουνού, δεν κόλλησε καλά, θα βάλω αύριο και φωτογραφίες κανονικές, αλλά πρέπει να φύγω τώρα...

http://www.markomanolis.com/awmn/taratsa2.htm

περιμένετε λίγο να ανοίξει γιατί είναι flash. 

Bye...

----------


## Afanas

Για τσεκαρε μια asyndetos βλεπεις τπτ στη φωτό  ::   ::  




Edit την εστρωσα λιγακι

----------


## Ygk

hmmmm τι λέτε?

----------


## asindetos

> Για τσεκαρε μια asyndetos βλεπεις τπτ στη φωτό   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit την εστρωσα λιγακι


Ποια φώτο???

edit: τώρα εμφανίστηκε. ρε συ γίνεται χαμός, τι να δώ...δεν μου λες καλύτερα διεύθυνση με pm? εγώ είχα πει στο meeting σε ένα παιδί που μένω αλλά δεν θυμάμαι nickname και μου είπε ότι είμαστε κοντά...

ή έστω πες μου τι είναι κοντά σου...δεξιά σου είναι κάτι σαν γήπεδο?? δεν προσανατολίζομαι εύκολα...

----------


## argi

Κάνε login....

@rg!

----------


## machine22

> εγώ είχα πει στο meeting σε ένα παιδί που μένω αλλά δεν θυμάμαι nickname και μου είπε ότι είμαστε κοντά...


παρών

----------


## asindetos

εσύ είσαι, απ'ότι μου είχε πει ο wiresounds από εσένα πιάσαμε το πιο δυνατό σήμα...όταν έρθει η ώρα και αγοράσω εξοπλισμό, θα μου πείτε τι και πως ε? εκτός τον wiresounds βέβαια...  ::

----------


## machine22

Λογικό είναι. Και σχετικά με μικρό σήμα με πιάσατε. Αφού όπως μπορείς να δεις και στο wind έχω link με AV το οποίο περνάει από πάνω σου (και παίζω εγώ ως AP).
Τα υπόλοιπα τα λέμε από κοντά.

----------


## asindetos

ok thanks, επίσης πείτε τίποτα να φτιάξουμε με php,mysql μακροχρόνια βέβαια γιατί τώρα πνίγομαι αλλά κάτι χρήσιμο για το δίκτυο...

----------


## papashark

> ok thanks, επίσης πείτε τίποτα να φτιάξουμε με php,mysql μακροχρόνια βέβαια γιατί τώρα πνίγομαι αλλά κάτι χρήσιμο για το δίκτυο...


Κάτι σε σχέση με μετεωρολογία, ο πεθερός του wiresounds θα σε βοηθήσει στο θεωρητικό κομάτι  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι έγινε το κατεβάσαμε το δίκτυο… πάει??? Το routing team to the job …. Τα σπάμε και τα ξαναρίχνουμε??? Τι γίνεται ορέ παιδιά…  ::  

iBGP βαράνε ping pong… από όλες τις πλευρές… wtf?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## machine22

Ξαναπέστο στα ελληνικά να καταλάβουμε τι εννοείς
Κανένα traceroute? Που κολλάει? Έλειψα για 30 λεπτά από το pc , και πριν και τώρα όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά

----------


## asindetos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από asindetos
> 
> ok thanks, επίσης πείτε τίποτα να φτιάξουμε με php,mysql μακροχρόνια βέβαια γιατί τώρα πνίγομαι αλλά κάτι χρήσιμο για το δίκτυο...
> 
> 
> Κάτι σε σχέση με μετεωρολογία, ο πεθερός του wiresounds θα σε βοηθήσει στο θεωρητικό κομάτι


ο πεθερός του wiresounds είναι ο πατέρας μου.  ::  
Είμαι ο αδερφός της γυναίκας του...

Επίσης κάτι τέτοιο το κυνηγάνε οι εταιρείες για Money, όχι για να κάνουμε το χόμπυ μας...

e-learning (ένα υποτυπώδες βέβαια) για μαθήματα σε ασύρματα δίκτυα...??? μια σκέψη....

----------


## lambrosk

Ελα το σόι δυνατά και ασύρματα (no offence!) , μπράβο μας βλέπω η περιοχή να πέρνει τα πάνω της...

----------


## asindetos

χαχαχαχα. καλό...ναι standard θα πάρουμε τα πάνω μας...

----------


## vector

εχω ενα φιλο στη Πελοποννησου 2 ο οποιος 8α βαλει στη ταρατσα pc...
ουτε scan εχουμε κανει ουτε τιποτa
ειναι ο gil(#640 :: 
και περιμενει να δουμε τι πως που για να αγορασουμε εξοπλισμο

----------


## machine22

Φτάνει πια.
Παρακολουθώ τόσες μέρες τι συμβαίνει στην περιοχή μας και προτίμησα να μείνω αμέτοχος για αποφυγή flame. Δεν άντεξα άλλο όμως. 

Είμαστε ανίκανοι να βάλουμε κάποιον client στο δίκτυο γιατί δεν υπάρχει πουθενά σημείο πρόσβασης για την πόλη μας. Απαγορεύονται τα AP δια ροπάλου. Όλοι όσοι θέλουν να μπουν πρέπει να στήσουν κόμβο με αρκετά link για να τους δεχτούμε. (εξαιρείται η περίπτωση που γίνουν client πολυτελείας με κατευθυντικό link) Έτσι ανεβάζουμε το επίπεδο της Αγίας Παρασκευής αλλά ταυτόχρονα δείχνουμε το δικό μας

Είμαστε τοπικιστές, απαγορεύεται χωρίς έγκριση εισαγγελέα, δημάρχου, παπάδων κ.τ.λ. να ρίξουμε link σε άλλες περιοχές. Πρέπει να τηρούμε ευλαβικά τον κανόνα να κάνουμε μόνο τα κοντινά μας και κανένα μακρινό. Βέβαια μετά το awmn θα είναι άγνωστο για εμάς. Κανένα πρόβλημα όμως, θα έχουμε το swmn (Santa wireless metropolitan network) το οποίο θα πετάει αλλά τίποτα άλλο. Αν χρειαζόμαστε 15 κόμβους για να φτάσουμε σε κάποιον κεντρικό..... ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν θα πάρω. Χρειάζονται τα πάντα, και κοντινά αλλά και μακρινά με την σωστή δομή η οποία βέβαια δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ.

Είμαστε στενόμυαλοι, κανένα πείραμα, καμία δοκιμή. Το bgp πρέπει εμείς να το ελέγχουμε και όχι αυτό να μας κάνει ότι θέλει. Σίγουρα αν πειραματιζόμαστε θα προκαλέσουμε κάποια αστάθεια στο δίκτυο αλλά και θα μάθουμε 5 πράγματα που αυτό στην τελική είναι ο σκοπός του awmn και όταν και αν καταφέρουμε να το σετάρουμε σωστά θα έχουμε κερδίσει πολλά. Για να γίνει θέλει και συνεργασία και από άτομα που γνωρίζουν το αντικείμενο αλλά και μεταξύ μας!!!

Τρόποι αναδιοργάνωσης των link υπάρχουν αρκετοί, δεν προτείνω τίποτα όμως αφού με το που θα φανεί η υπογραφή μου θα τους απορρίψετε. Βρείτε τα μόνοι σας και φάτε το κεφάλι σας.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι το πήραν πιστεύω το μήνυμα

----------


## vector

εχω μια netgear να του δωσω,κατι υπαρχει και απο omni,να βαλουμε εκει κατι?????βολευει εκει μια ομνι??
εγω τον κοβω παντως για δυο καλα λινκς στιν αγια και βλεπουμε,οχι τοπικιστικα και τετοια απλα να εχει αλλη διεξοδο να μην leecharei απο κει που παω εγω,ε κολλητος μου ειναι,γειτονας ειναι εεεε να εχουμε και καλες ταχυτητες μεταξυ μας...δεν τον κοβω για client αυτον,αλλα αν 8ες client εχω φιλους οχι στο ψησιμο,στην αναμονη για εξοπλισμο,τρεις clients και εναν ακομα κομβο,αλλους τοσους εσυ και δε συμμαζευεται δε λεει τιποτα αυτο clients θα υπαρχουν παντου οπως και κομβοι...
τωρα τα υπολοιπα στο βερντε  ::   ::  ειναι φιλοσοφικου περιεχομενου και τα παω καλυτερα με κανα δυο μπυρες παραπανω  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Δεν ειναι μεγαλη γκαντεμια να εισαι ο προεδρος της INTERAMERICAN,της παε Aρης,της ευρωκλινικης,απο τους πλουσιοτερους ελληνες,και παρολα αυτα οταν συστηνεσαι στους ξενους,να λες ΚΟΝΤΟΜΗΝΑΣ και αυτοι να ακουνε:CONDOM IN ASS...τι να πει και ο ΜΠΑΣΙΝΑΣ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ΜΠΑΣKΙΝΑΣ... αυτός κουβαλάει το προικιό του  ::   ::   ::  
Καλό Παιδί… αθληταρας.. με κλήση στην μουσική …. Αλλά σφυρίζει λίγο…  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## asindetos

παιδιά μην ανησυχείτε δεν θα κάνω <<ζημιά>> στο δίκτυο. Απλώς αυτόν τον μήνα πραγματοποιώ αγορά νέου desktop με κόστος περίπου 2.500 ευρώ και θα έχω κάποια χρηματική άνεση τέλος του μήνα περίπου... Άμα θέλετε να μου προτείνετε εξοπλισμό καλώς, είτε από εδώ είτε στο verde...

----------


## wiresounds

Είπαμε και από κοντά:
1x wrap με PoE, 
2x CM9, 
2x πιάτα με feeders
1x ιστό με αντηρίδες
UTP καλώδιο από τα ταράτσα - σπίτι

----------


## machine22

> 1x wrap με PoE,


γκουχ,γκουχ 
Πόση διαμεταγωγή έχει αυτό?

----------


## wiresounds

Πόσο traffic θέλετε να περάσετε ;
Από όσο ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για ταρατσοpc.
Κάτι διακριτικό, οικονομικά προσιτό, αθόρυβο και με χαμηλή κατανάλωση είναι τα ζητούμενα.

Θα τα πούμε και στο meeting  ::

----------


## mojiro

δεν αρχιζετε να μου στελνετε και τα στιγματα σας για το nagios γιατι τα επεξα
για να βγαλω ακρη μεσα απο το wind, λοιπον αρχιστε να στελνετε αναφορα...
οπως εκανε ο argi σημερα.

προστεθηκαν οι:
argi2
afanas
rouster2

----------


## argi

thanks...

Aλλά το ορθό είναι rooster2 και όχι rouster.... 

Επίσης ο rooster είναι από την άλλη πλευρά της μεσογείων, και ο afanas δεν είναι πάνω στο βουνό... (λίγο πιο μέσα στο χολαργό...)

@rg!

----------


## machine22

Εδώ και μερικά λεπτά είναι σε λειτουργία μια omni στην ταράτσα μου με awmn-3108-AP. 
Πότε θα έχω τον πρώτο μου πελάτη?

----------


## NetTraptor

Στήσε τον πάγκο… βρέξε τα φρούτα… και έρχονται…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kenshin

hello παιδες.μιλαω μεσω του χρηστη κενσιν(φιλος) επειδη κατι τρεχει με το acount μου και δεν μπορω να log.ειμαι ο χρηστης Νασος #4124
με ενα σκαναρισμα με καντενα απο ταρατsα ειδα μονο το awmn-afanas-ap με -77 db .εχω προμηθευτει τα σχετικα εξαρτηματα,δλδ ενα d-link 2000+ ,lmr400 
αρκετα μετρα,πιατο80αρι,feeder αφρικανικο pigtail .ολα λειτουργουν και ειναι stand by.σημερα "εδεσα" και ενα μινι ιστο ωστε να βγω λιγο πιο ψηλα.τοπογραφηκα πρεπει να ειμαι χαμηλα γιατι στο σχετικο σκαναρισμα δεν ειδα κανενα αλλο ap απο net stambler.μου κανει εντυπωση μαλιστα που ειδα τον αφανα και οχι τον trackman η τον limah....δωστε καμια συμβουλη παιδες.αυριο θα πεσει σχολαστικο σκαν μεσω του πιατου.θα δωσω και καποιες φωτο απο ταρατσα αυριο.ευχαριστω

----------


## Ygk

To wind δεν σας δείχνει στην Αγία Παρασκευή  ::

----------


## trendy

Ή στείλτε ένα mail στην ομάδα του wind (wind.awmn ή wind.awmn.net) να το κοιτάξει γιατί δεν υπάρχει ο κόμβος ή κάντε ένα καινούργιο κόμβο στο wind.  ::

----------


## Ygk

Mr trendy  ::  
Here : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4124

αλλά αυτή ή θέση δεν δικαιολογεί σε καμμία περίπτωση* διασύνδεση client με AP στην Αγία Παρασκευή όταν πολύ κοντύτερα ειναι οι johnny, panoramix, trackman......

* Εάν τα παιδιά δεν βλέπουν τίποτα άλλο, τότε άς γίνουν client όπου μπορούν μέχρι να συνδεθούν κάπου πιό κοντά τους.
Οι συνέπειες μια τέτοιας σύνδεσης client πιστεύω να είναι γνώριμες. Τό γράφω μόνο & μόνο για να μην απογοητευθούν σε αυτή την μεταβατική περίοδο μέχρι να συνδεθούν κάπου πιο κοντά!

----------


## NetTraptor

Κάντε ένα matching για το φίλο μας στο wind και θα καταλάβετε… μαύρη μαυρίλα…  ::  

Αν δεν βλέπεις τίποτα άλλο… φαίνεται και από το scan… κάνε την αρχή για έναν κόμβο με 5 IF….  ::   ::  

Πλάκα κάνω… πέσε όπου θες… κατόπιν συνεννόησης WELCOME…

----------


## Kenshin

ΠΑιδες ειλικρινα δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να διαταραξω την ραδιοκυματικη σας και κατα συνεπεια πνευματικη σας ισορροπια.....μετα απο ενα πολυ προσεχτικοτερο σκαναρισμα , τσεκαροντας καθε συνδιασμο οριζοντιου και παραλληλου απο το πιατο,ο μονος που ειδα παλι ειναι ο αφανας.και οπως ολα δειχνουν τον εχω και με καλο σημα. εχτες το βραδυ 10-12 εν μεσω βροχης αστραπων και λοιπα προσπαθηα να pingarw το gateway του αλλα μαλον την φαγαμε απο το macfiltering. εαν στο ιδιο χρονικο διαστημα παρατηρησατε πτωση ταχυτητων ,θορυβο κλπ παρακαλω ενημερωστε με αμεσα να ξερουμε και τι γινετε. σημερα το βραδυ την ιδια ωρα θα ξαναπροσπαθησω,εχετε τον νου σας λοιπον .
παντος απο το ελεινο site survey του dlink2000+ δεν μπορω να δω db...απαραδεχτο.για να βρω τον αφανα με στοχευση και μετα site survey πρεπει να προσπαθουσα 2 ωρες.....το οτι εχω καλο σημα το υπεθεσα απο το netstambler με καντενα οπου και ειδα καποια νουμερα.
επομενος σημερα βραδυ 10-12 τσεκαρω αν εχω mac pass και εσεις αν εχετε θορυβο,ολοι οσοι νομιζετε οτι ειστε ενδιαμεσοι δειτε το λιγο.ευχαριστω ,φιλικα νασος

----------


## Kenshin

> Mr trendy  
> Here : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4124
> 
> αλλά αυτή ή θέση δεν δικαιολογεί σε καμμία περίπτωση* διασύνδεση client με AP στην Αγία Παρασκευή όταν πολύ κοντύτερα ειναι οι johnny, panoramix, trackman......
> 
> * Εάν τα παιδιά δεν βλέπουν τίποτα άλλο, τότε άς γίνουν client όπου μπορούν μέχρι να συνδεθούν κάπου πιό κοντά τους.
> Οι συνέπειες μια τέτοιας σύνδεσης client πιστεύω να είναι γνώριμες. Τό γράφω μόνο & μόνο για να μην απογοητευθούν σε αυτή την μεταβατική περίοδο μέχρι να συνδεθούν κάπου πιο κοντά!


θα ανεβασω λιγες φωτο απο ταρατσα για να παρεις μια ιδεα ποσο χαμηλα ειμαι....δεν εχω επαφη με τα γειτονικα ap ,η περιοχη γεικοτερα ειναι αναπτυσομενη.....  ::  ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και με πυργο 10 μετρα πανω τα ιδια θα βλεπω

----------


## Ygk

Welcome & enjoy it!!
Ούτως ή άλλως σίγουρα θα πάς στό κοντινότερό σου AP, μόλις αυτό εμφανιστεί στα scan σου.

----------


## trendy

Εγώ σήμερα είμαι κρεββατωμένος με πυρετό και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για τον PPZ.  ::

----------


## Ygk

> Εγώ σήμερα είμαι κρεββατωμένος με πυρετό και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για τον PPZ.


 :: 
Περαστικά Παναγιώτη!
Πρόσεχε τις ποινικές ρήτρες με αυτές σου τις καθυστερήσες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Βρέ σείς τι γίνεται με την γειτονιά μας ?

Αντί να αυξανόμαστε μειωνόμαστε. 

Τώρα που έφυγε εκείνος ο περίεργος και πήγε να οργανώσει τα Βριλήσια, μήπως είναι καιρός να ξαναοργανωθούμε ?

Γιάννη ανέλαβε δράση. Άντε να μαζευόμαστε πάλι  ::

----------


## machine22

> Τώρα που έφυγε εκείνος ο περίεργος και πήγε να οργανώσει τα Βριλήσια, μήπως είναι καιρός να ξαναοργανωθούμε ?


Υπάρχουν και άλλοι περίεργοι.
Αναμονή για freespot στην πάνω πλατεία. Τα σχέδια είναι έτοιμα

----------


## nvak

> Αναμονή για freespot στην πάνω πλατεία. Τα σχέδια είναι έτοιμα


Άντε με το καλό  ::  

Εγώ έχασα πάλι τον trendy. Κάτι πρέπει να τον παιδεύει...

----------

